# Rate & Comment the Avy - Ep.12



## Dirty Harry (Apr 6, 2009)

Scores of 1 - 10, same deal as always. Try and throw in some commentary, too. Carry on.

Rate and comment.


----------



## fraj (Apr 6, 2009)

10/10                    .


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 6, 2009)

Ruining a perfectly fine, minimalist piece with some ridiculous-looking hoodlum, wearing a mask.

nothing


----------



## Cochise (Apr 6, 2009)

7/10

Intersting art, rather bland aside from that. I like the splotch of color, bit it seems to be integrated rather oddly.

Fuck.

7/10

Nothing outstanding, it's clean and has a nice rounded border.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 6, 2009)

6/10 I like the border, but other then that it looks like a normal stock.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 6, 2009)

8/10

nice.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 6, 2009)

7.5/10, needs a lot more color


----------



## Kairi (Apr 6, 2009)

9/10 . I love DBZ, and thats pretty HQ.


----------



## Yush (Apr 7, 2009)

_Nice pic, colours are great even though it's dim. Border's all goods too. 9/10_


----------



## Jimin (Apr 7, 2009)

6/10, stretched and not exactly the coolest stock


----------



## anzel (Apr 7, 2009)

9/10

I like the color scheme, and the use of lens flare is good, and not over done. Very nice Set.


----------



## Die (Apr 7, 2009)

7/10  Quite interesting use of the effects.


----------



## Yush (Apr 8, 2009)

_@King Lloyd
I never stretched the pic, or are you talking about some other part of the pic or something like that? 

Above user:
8/10, top text don't fit and I don't really like the pics focused on one colour much._


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I gave you 
a 8 before. 8/10


----------



## Yush (Apr 8, 2009)

_10/10 to you again D:_


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Yush (Apr 8, 2009)

_Stop smoking. 10/10_


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 8, 2009)

8/10

It's very defined.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 8, 2009)

3/10

Border is meh and size sucks.


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

Obama! /10


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it better with the blue tint.

6/10


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2009)

10/10. The avatars that Red Stands make are some of my favorite. The sky blue goes with the black background and bubble like navy blue designs perfectly.

Hatsune Miku combo for the win.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 8, 2009)

Red Stands. :manly Sounds like A JJBA reference. 

Love the colors on this one. 9/10


----------



## Undead (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the shades of blue.  8/10


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the black-and-white appearance with the vibrating colored chakra.  

8.5/10


----------



## Die (Apr 8, 2009)

The colors and the effects are awesome

10/10


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 8, 2009)

The font kinda ruins it for me. I like the cut outs of the original stock.

7.5/10


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2009)

I like Miku. 

8.5/10


----------



## Roy (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome

9/10


----------



## Yush (Apr 9, 2009)

_Great pic but could use more changes, and too dark for me too.
7/10_


----------



## Gecka (Apr 9, 2009)

same as I did before

8/10 or so


----------



## Drakhir (Apr 9, 2009)

4/10
I don't really know who that guy is... :x


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 9, 2009)

7/10
It's okay, but the pose is not very good.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2009)

7/10, the border doesn't match well and its rather small


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice colors, really leveled out.

8/10


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like it

9.5/10


----------



## Drakhir (Apr 10, 2009)

9/10
It's kinda funny ;p


----------



## firefist (Apr 10, 2009)

Smooth ava 6/10


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 10, 2009)

The artwork looks great and I love tits, but the border is disturbing and takes my attention away from said tits. In the name of tits, I give this a 8/10 rating.

Tits.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2009)

5/10, borderless is good, but it's blurry, and the text doesn't look great.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2009)

6.5/10. I like the image, but it doesn't look that good as a transparency, and it may just be my eyes, but it looks a tad bit blurry. ;<


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2009)

7/10

I love the character. But the rib cage is far too disturbing. The BG is brilliantly done however.

The border just doesn't work for me though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2009)

5.5/10. The image is sort of blurry, and there's nothing really defining about it at all. :/


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 10, 2009)

9/10

Great work with the textures, dotted border is always nice and oh man sexy Ulqui ribs.  /haha


----------



## Merodach (Apr 10, 2009)

9/10

I like the colors a lot.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 11, 2009)

The quality seems a tad LQ and the white BG doesn't do it any justice.

6.5/10


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty :3

9.5/10


----------



## olaf (Apr 11, 2009)

7/10 pretty but plain


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2009)

different..lol

7.5


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

lol Joker xD

9/10


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2009)

8/10. Chrona. pek It's just that the plain white background doesn't do it much justice, otherwise I'd make it higher.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 13, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 13, 2009)

Simplistic, but cute. 7/10


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

smooth and simple 9/10


----------



## DiemondDagger (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty adorable and neat 8.5/10


----------



## FatedPlatti (Apr 13, 2009)

8/10 it's a little too...plain for me...


----------



## Higawa (Apr 14, 2009)

Kyuubi is always good but I dont like the pic that much, you could also add a border or something!  7/10


----------



## Die (Apr 14, 2009)

8/10 lul wut


----------



## Kairi (Apr 14, 2009)

8.5/10, i love how it looks <3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2009)

9/10. Love the colors and the light coloring for the original stock. In terms of improvement, perhaps a more visible border would be nice.

*look at borders for avy*

lol


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 15, 2009)

Your avatar looks so awesome that it doesn't require a border. Looks excellent. Perfect.
10/10

I'd also like to know who made it, VM/PM me if the person shows up.


----------



## olaf (Apr 15, 2009)

7/10 naruto x naruto isn't my thing


----------



## Undead (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey it's you.  I like explosions.  10/10


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 15, 2009)

8.5/10 I like the Asuma transitions 
I want an animated avatar now...hmm


----------



## Undead (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a pokemon right? It looks 
like a realistic Lanturn.  9/10


----------



## Higawa (Apr 16, 2009)

And Again Asuma  that gif is also very good with the round corners 10/10


----------



## Sage Chakra (Apr 16, 2009)

again 9/10 for the ava


----------



## Higawa (Apr 16, 2009)

this time 10/10


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 17, 2009)

It's an ok avy.

6/10


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 17, 2009)

9/10 

docked one point since I don't know the character


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 17, 2009)

Fan made art of a pkmn.  MECHA ROSERADE FUCK YEAH

MATSU OH SHI-

9/10


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 18, 2009)

7-10
A plant with guns cool but I really don't get It.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2009)

8/10.

That actually made me laugh.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 18, 2009)

Dont look on me like that Tsuande 

8/10


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 18, 2009)

7-10 looks to plain to me.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 18, 2009)

7.5/10. kind of funny, but plain.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 18, 2009)

Kairi said:


> 7.5/10. kind of funny, but plain.



I love NaruHina I like the pop artish feel to it 8-10.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 19, 2009)

Too plain, but I haven't seen this meme in some time now. 7/10


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

9/10 well this a naruto forum


----------



## Morphine (Apr 19, 2009)

9/10 because I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 19, 2009)

nice art work of sasuke  but to me his eyes look abit odd lol but still very nice 10/10


----------



## rideg32 (Apr 19, 2009)

9/10 nice work


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 19, 2009)

7/10
The border could be better, the animation is LQ. The loop is half-decent though.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 19, 2009)

Kitsune Naruto said:


> 7/10
> The border could be better, the animation is LQ. The loop is half-decent though.



I don't like Naruto that much 7-10 looks nice though.


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 20, 2009)

haha made me lol 9/10


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking pretty awesome there, 10/10


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll say 10/10

I love the border (especially because you left a line of transparent space, which I personally think looks a lot better for most avys), and the colors look just fantastic.  I can't tell if it's just the stock and it's a really beautiful picture or if you did an amazing job with it, but the overall result is beautiful <3


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 20, 2009)

10/10

The abstract qualities the image is is quite nice

ah hell I don't know what the fuck I'm saying. I just like the image


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 20, 2009)

its ok but a bit empty so 7/10


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 20, 2009)

calvo619 said:


> its ok but a bit empty so 7/10



Nice I like Itachi but It looks a little old 7-10


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

7/10
Funny,only wish it was bigger.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 21, 2009)

Revy said:


> 7/10
> Funny,only wish it was bigger.



I don't know what Anime that is. 7-10


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 22, 2009)

you know what i think about that funny  9/10


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 22, 2009)

I like the border, 7/10


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 22, 2009)

6/10

Drawing looks bland.


----------



## Grape (Apr 22, 2009)

8/10 best drawn part of that drawing   no seriously it is.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 22, 2009)

Not nearly as good as the sig.

6/10


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 22, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Not nearly as good as the sig.
> 
> 6/10



I don't know what Anime that is from 6-10.


----------



## Roy (Apr 22, 2009)

lawl wut?

8/10


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

8/10.

Very nice.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 23, 2009)

dont like it tbh

6/10


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 23, 2009)

luv it, Soi fon is awesome and I like the design of the ava.
10/10


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 23, 2009)

9/10 Nice stock and lively colors.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 23, 2009)

6/10

Neatly done.


----------



## julias.skeezer (Apr 23, 2009)

6/10 textures


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 24, 2009)

looks nice 9/10


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 24, 2009)

6/10         .


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 24, 2009)

7/10

Not fond of Hinata in that particular pic, but the coulours nice and the edges are nicely smoothed off.


----------



## olaf (Apr 24, 2009)

7/10 way better than the previous version (ugly texture, bleh)


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 24, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Higawa (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice Sig! 9/10


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 24, 2009)

This is about avas silly goose. <3
10/10


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 24, 2009)

9/10 funny


----------



## Sen (Apr 24, 2009)

9/10

I don't really like the stock, but I like the simple, elegant look of it.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 24, 2009)

Sen said:


> 9/10
> 
> I don't really like the stock, but I like the simple, elegant look of it.



Is that a pokemon? 6-10


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 25, 2009)

I lol'd

8/10


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 25, 2009)

6/10

Looks ok, but render not so well.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2009)

8/10.

I like the simple black border and quality of the gif.


----------



## DannyG (Apr 26, 2009)

8/10 hinata x)


----------



## Gecka (Apr 26, 2009)

uh, a little packed

6/10


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2009)

8.5/10

Looks nice.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 27, 2009)

9/10 coooool


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 27, 2009)

some random dude who i dont know but it still looks cool 9/10


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 27, 2009)

7/10

Dotted border is too spaced out.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 27, 2009)

Epic flames 8-10.


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 28, 2009)

9/10

I lol'd again.


----------



## Sen (Apr 29, 2009)

9/10

Great render and a nice image


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2009)

9.5/10, I like the other one better but thats pretty sweet


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 29, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> 9.5/10, I like the other one better but thats pretty sweet



5-10 Is that power rangers?


----------



## ashido fan (Apr 29, 2009)

avy -9
sig-10 =D


----------



## Zett (Apr 29, 2009)

7.8/10. It isn't clear.


----------



## Undead (Apr 29, 2009)

Cute dog is cute.  8/10


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 29, 2009)

looks good, goes with the set well 10/10


----------



## Zett (Apr 30, 2009)

8.5/10. Cool. No more no less.


----------



## Daron (Apr 30, 2009)

8/10. That smile on the dog's face is just awesome.


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 30, 2009)

dont really like the style 8/10


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 30, 2009)

9/10

Nice border and colouring.


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 30, 2009)

9/10 brings back some old gameing days


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Ulquiorra. 8/10


----------



## Zett (Apr 30, 2009)

8.6/10. She's cute.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2009)

His face is adorable. 8.7/10


----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2009)

9/10 Nice stock. Could've used some rounded borders or something like that though.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 30, 2009)

10/10 really really cool


----------



## Lance Vance (May 1, 2009)

9/10 Man U


----------



## Koroshi (May 1, 2009)

8/10

Decent Render


----------



## rageofkyubii (May 1, 2009)

8/10

Ah, Gin!


----------



## Koroshi (May 1, 2009)

9/10

Extreme lulz.


----------



## Undead (May 1, 2009)

Eh it's decent. 6/10


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2009)

A nice little chibi.

7.5/10


----------



## Plot Hole (May 1, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> A nice little chibi.
> 
> 7.5/10



Epic Final fantasy? 8-10


----------



## Undead (May 2, 2009)

lolpain. 7/10


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2009)

8/10. Could be better IMO. Just looks very plain to me. D:


----------



## Dellyshess (May 2, 2009)

9/10 the colors are lovely, the avy looks very soft.


----------



## Koroshi (May 2, 2009)

9/10

Nice colours, very light, Yumichika's face is funny.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 2, 2009)

10/10 Ausome


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 2, 2009)

10/10 Devil May cry


----------



## Plot Hole (May 2, 2009)

strange but I like it 7-10


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 2, 2009)

8/10 loool


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (May 2, 2009)

10
that's cute


----------



## solid-soul (May 3, 2009)

8/10 this is new to me


----------



## Sen (May 3, 2009)

7/10

The quality isn't the best but that's an amazing picture


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 3, 2009)

8/10 like the colour


----------



## Undead (May 3, 2009)

Blue cow.  10/10


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

Pokemans 

9/10


----------



## Undead (May 4, 2009)

7/10 Meh. Basketball. :S


----------



## Koroshi (May 4, 2009)

9/10

Duskull, but I prefer Misdreavous.


----------



## Undead (May 4, 2009)

Lacks shading, but cool.  7.5/10

(Duskull > Misdreavous)


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 4, 2009)

Duskull????


----------



## Koroshi (May 4, 2009)

7/10

GIF is a bit bland.



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Lacks shading, but cool.  7.5/10
> 
> (Duskull *< Misdreavous < Dusknoir < Scizor*)



, corrected.


----------



## Undead (May 4, 2009)

7.5/10

No need for the correction.
I was correct.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 4, 2009)

7/10 Shuppet is better (again)


----------



## Felt (May 4, 2009)

8/10

I really quite like it.  I like the transparancy of the background, it makes it a little more appealing to me than if it had been plain white.  Although it's black and white I think the shades work well would prefer it to be 150x150, but each to their own.


----------



## Undead (May 4, 2009)

Very cute girl. Is 
that you?  10/10


----------



## fraj (May 4, 2009)

6/10 and no thats not hollie


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 4, 2009)

6/10 

........


----------



## Undead (May 5, 2009)

Moo... 10/10


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2009)

6/10 for the animation.


----------



## Undead (May 5, 2009)

0/10.


----------



## Sunabozu (May 5, 2009)

7 because its animated and looks cute


----------



## Red Sands (May 5, 2009)

LQ and the thick border is nasty.

4/10


----------



## Koroshi (May 5, 2009)

9/10

Nice Red Sands, Background is a bit dark.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2009)

7/10, not the best pic and not a fan of that particular Pokemon


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (May 6, 2009)

6/10
those effects don't look good


----------



## Lance Vance (May 6, 2009)

7/10 It's good.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2009)

6.5/10, I like Jay-Z but its a bit plain


----------



## Red Sands (May 7, 2009)

Damn turtle.

Raph. :manly


7/10


----------



## Peter (May 7, 2009)

10/10. 

Border + Stock + Sparkly stuff = Win.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2009)

7.5/10, pic is pretty edgy


----------



## Sen (May 8, 2009)

8.5/10 

Nice gif   The borders are nice too  

Makes me a bit dizzy almost staring at it though


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2009)

9/10, I dig the dark colors and cool background


----------



## Felt (May 8, 2009)

6/10

The gif is really smooth, no problems with that, well animated   The border is also pretty nice.  But the colours look a little dull to me, this may be what the anime was coloured like, i don't know, but it doesn't look brilliant.

Also it looks a little stretched vertically, only really noticeable in the first section.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 8, 2009)

9/10.

The shape is immaculate. Also the colours are decent.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 8, 2009)

7.5/10.

Transparency makes it look rather cool.


----------



## olaf (May 9, 2009)

7/10 nice stock and border, but I think it'd look better if colours were bit more saturated


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2009)

7/10, not a Star Trek fan and its quite plain


----------



## Gecka (May 9, 2009)

7/10                    .


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (May 10, 2009)

8/10
simple, but I like it


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 10, 2009)

6/10. Kinda empty.


----------



## Fin (May 10, 2009)

7/10

The hat matching with the eyes?

You can't hate on that.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 10, 2009)

8/10 Hehe, loved that scene. Nice gif.


----------



## olaf (May 10, 2009)

9/10 kira + oversaturated colours = love


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2009)

Way too unfinished yet, since I know it's a piece of vector art you're working on
Final result might be awesome though

4/10


----------



## Gecka (May 10, 2009)

8/10                   .


----------



## Fin (May 10, 2009)

6/10.

The Shadings nice, but seems a little plain


----------



## Kathutet (May 10, 2009)

8/10 Something looks strange, can't put my finger on it tho.


----------



## Higawa (May 11, 2009)

Just naruto!

Looks good its a bit too bright for me!

8/10


----------



## Kathutet (May 11, 2009)

Looks very cool, might want to try a different border though.

Thanks for the hint btw. *uploads new avy*


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 11, 2009)

8/10. Dotted borders ftw.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 12, 2009)

9/10 Border good, GIF is good.


----------



## Ayakashi (May 12, 2009)

I like that type of avatar, looks good, so a 10.


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2009)

7.5/10, I wish it was cropped differently


----------



## Kathutet (May 13, 2009)

Reminds me of the news in the late 50's 
8/10


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2009)

9/10 Nice picture, border and effects.


----------



## Higawa (May 13, 2009)

that looks good also the rounded border fits good to it!


9/10


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2009)

8.5/10, always did liked K. The avatar is small but it has awesome effects and nice colors.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 14, 2009)

8/10. Nice border + effects.


----------



## Plot Hole (May 14, 2009)

Nice 7-10.


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2009)

8/10
This avatar suffers from lack of space


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2009)

*10/10 

 its just so awesome
*


----------



## Plot Hole (May 14, 2009)

Very nice 8-10.


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2009)

*10/10

yuri   i  it
*


----------



## JustPimpin (May 14, 2009)

Nice 100/10 easily

EDIT: Well the one above the one above mine

I'd give Velvet a 10/10 it's cool


----------



## Plot Hole (May 14, 2009)

8-10 Itachi Is epic.


----------



## Sen (May 14, 2009)

8/10

I don't really like the empty quote bubble (?) on the left, but otherwise it looks nice


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2009)

It's good art, just doesn't catch my attention much. :3

7.5/10


----------



## Plot Hole (May 14, 2009)

Pokeman's? 7-10.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 15, 2009)

8/10 It's a bit small but the colors are nice.


----------



## Red Sands (May 15, 2009)

Made me laugh. 

8/10


----------



## Plot Hole (May 15, 2009)

More pokemans?
7-10


----------



## JustPimpin (May 15, 2009)

Yeah where's the rest of it lol I like it though 9/10


----------



## Jimin (May 16, 2009)

7/10, pretty LQ. You can't really see whats going on.


----------



## Plot Hole (May 16, 2009)

Power rangers? 7-10.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 16, 2009)

As mentioned before, empty text bubble grates. 7/10.


----------



## Plot Hole (May 16, 2009)

(I fixed the bubble on my avatar)
8-10 look's very pretty.


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

9/10

I like how you did add text there, the quality isn't the best though and I personally prefer nice borders on an avy   But it's still nice <3


----------



## Koroshi (May 17, 2009)

9/10

, Vocaloid, Miku. I love Vocaloidpek


----------



## Plot Hole (May 17, 2009)

7-10 I don't like bleach that much.


----------



## Higawa (May 17, 2009)

Yuri 

looks very good 8/10


----------



## Koroshi (May 18, 2009)

8/10

Very Good Graphics, though Border is a bit annoying.


----------



## tgre (May 18, 2009)

Not a fan of SL but I like the design of the ava.

7.5/10.

But the ava + sig combo does not match


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

7/10. Cute.
​


----------



## olaf (May 23, 2009)

8/10 I don't really like the stock, but I have to admit that avatar looks pretty damn awesome


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2009)

Yours is pretty nice too. 7/10.​


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 23, 2009)

8/10. **


----------



## olaf (May 23, 2009)

6,5/10 okay stock (how much azn girls can I see and be impressed) and generally nicly done, but the border seems off (only left side seems right TBH, rest is weird, like you fucked up some transparency or some shit)


----------



## Overhaul (May 23, 2009)

Clean and original.
10/10


----------



## Plot Hole (May 23, 2009)

Creepy 7-10.


----------



## Overhaul (May 23, 2009)

Perverted and comical,needs a border though.
7.5/10


----------



## olaf (May 23, 2009)

8/10 wacky tacky true


----------



## Red Sands (May 24, 2009)

Perfect use of brushes.

8/10


----------



## olaf (May 24, 2009)

8/10 decent stock but the colours make it right


Red Sands said:


> Perfect use of brushes.


thanks man, but no reall brushes were really used on that. 100 % vector made with inkscape


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

I never fav'd anything at lightning speed on DA before. Then I saw your thread in the Blender.

Fuck, holy sh- 11/10


----------



## Red Sands (May 24, 2009)

Lol, blender lurkers.

Same style as the last one. 6/10


Madonna said:


> thanks man, but no reall brushes were really used on that. 100 % vector made with inkscape



Oh I see, it looked like a splatter brush was used in there.


----------



## ZigZag (May 24, 2009)

7/10

Looks good, but to me it seems the text is a bit hard to read.


----------



## Overhaul (May 24, 2009)

10/10
Pedobear approves.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

10/10                                     .
​


----------



## Koroshi (May 25, 2009)

8/10

LOL OroSasu, not much of a Yaoi fan though.


----------



## Overhaul (May 26, 2009)

10/10
you make good avy'z.


----------



## olaf (May 28, 2009)

7,5/10 good gif, but I don't like how it was loopped that much


----------



## Innocence (May 28, 2009)

fruity lol
9/10


----------



## Lance Vance (May 29, 2009)

????       ?


----------



## Sen (May 29, 2009)

7.5/10

It's a nice gif, although the quality isn't perfect (still pretty amazing though).  Don't really like the gif itself personally   Still, it's nice :3


----------



## E (May 29, 2009)

8/10

im not much of a yondaime fan 

but the art is nice


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2009)

It's owned by E.nuff said.11/10


----------



## olaf (May 29, 2009)

7,5/10 good gif, but I don't like how it was loopped that much


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2009)

It might have not been perfect but eh,it was at least nice.
Yoko<3

You always have some of the most unique avas.
10/10


----------



## Fawful (May 29, 2009)

Looks decent, 8/10


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2009)

Not an actual ava.D;Thanks for the compliment though<3

1/10


----------



## Shiranui (May 29, 2009)

9/10

An interesting animation. I like how smooth the transition from one panel to the other is.


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2009)

6.5/10

tiz alright.


----------



## Jicksy (May 30, 2009)

bleach doujinshi? 8/10, transition could be slower i guess.


----------



## Kathutet (May 30, 2009)

I don't like the border, but that's only my opinion/taste. 7/10


----------



## Innocence (May 30, 2009)

lovin it 10/10


----------



## Mohamed (May 30, 2009)

9/10

Yondaime rocks.


----------



## Kathutet (May 30, 2009)

I remember having the full image (colored) and it looks awesome indeed. However, this one is quite small and well, 125x125 would be better for you, young one.

7/10


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2009)

reznor/10

trust me

that's purty damn high


----------



## olaf (May 31, 2009)

8/10 nice colours and effects


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 31, 2009)

7/10

Very cool. But i dont know the person XD


----------



## Overhaul (May 31, 2009)

8/10
I like.Very original and the colors are superb.


----------



## Kathutet (May 31, 2009)

Cute, don't know who they are though. 7/10


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 31, 2009)

9/10

Awwww cute naurto  <3


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2009)

sexy 9/10                 .


----------



## Overhaul (May 31, 2009)

9/10
eye catching.


----------



## Endzeit (May 31, 2009)

looks cool to me 9/10


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2009)

7/10                 .


----------



## Plot Hole (Jun 1, 2009)

Seizure, 7-10


----------



## ninjaq (Jun 1, 2009)

SakuHina: 9/10


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 1, 2009)

a bit boring.
6.5/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 1, 2009)

These comics always crack me up, the style just 
7/10, you could have at least trans'd it.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 1, 2009)

Plain and the border is meh. 

6/10


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 1, 2009)

Not really my taste. :/ But okay^^

7/10


----------



## Innocence (Jun 2, 2009)

sexy agian 10/10


----------



## ArtisticUltima (Jun 3, 2009)

8/10
Just doesn't catch me.


----------



## fraj (Jun 3, 2009)

bad quality and stupid text 
3/10


----------



## Caile (Jun 3, 2009)

*8*/10.

I find it really interesting and unique but I find it hard to sense the flow. Too abstract for me. xD Nice idea though.


----------



## Endzeit (Jun 3, 2009)

8/10 i think its abit dark tbh


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 3, 2009)

7/10
nice      .love the border.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 3, 2009)

7/10 Cute and also smokin'


----------



## Raph95 (Jun 3, 2009)

10/10 Great colors! =)


----------



## ArtisticUltima (Jun 3, 2009)

8/10
It kinda imprints into your head after awhile.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 3, 2009)

7/10 Would look good if it was bigger.


----------



## Caile (Jun 3, 2009)

*7*/10 Interesting border, it's all right overall. P:


----------



## Kek (Jun 3, 2009)

i like it 

9/10


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2009)

6/10                     .


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2009)

7.5/10            ,


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 5, 2009)

i like it

9/10


----------



## Franky (Jun 6, 2009)

stared at it for about a minute and was like "wtf"

8/10 for the Bepo


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 6, 2009)

8/10 but dont know what it is lol


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 6, 2009)

You're using a wallpaper as an avatar. wat
6/10


----------



## olaf (Jun 6, 2009)

8/10  really good colouring, nice border


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2009)

it that a gender-bender Kamina? 

10/10


----------



## Innocence (Jun 6, 2009)

7.5/10              .


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the colors.

7/10


----------



## sharpie (Jun 9, 2009)

8/10 

Nice color scheme


----------



## Caile (Jun 9, 2009)

*6*/10 Um, small and simple.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 9, 2009)

8/10 I sort of like it


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 10, 2009)

9/10 Looks colorful. =D


----------



## olaf (Jun 10, 2009)

I was gonna rate it 7/10 for good but not great ava, and then I noticed it's a nifty gif

8/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 10, 2009)

@_@

8/10


----------



## Caile (Jun 10, 2009)

*8*/10 
Im' a border-person. D: But it looks like you captured enough to make it look nice.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 10, 2009)

Hehe, I'm never a border person except for making it oblong, if that counts. 

9/10 

I dunno, I really like it.


----------



## olaf (Jun 12, 2009)

7/10 nice stock but I don't really like how it was cropped


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 12, 2009)

Woah, that looks both awesome and creepy at the same time. There's no border, though. A 1px black border would be nice (I think). Do love it though, what's it from?

9/10


----------



## olaf (Jun 12, 2009)

8/10 nice stock but kinda much of lens flare


Kenneth said:


> Woah, that looks both awesome and creepy at the same time. There's no border, though. A 1px black border would be nice (I think). Do love it though, what's it from?
> 
> 9/10


it's from music video for Poker Face by Lady Gaga. I altered the sequence slightly, thought

and there is border 1px light cream colour


----------



## loldude95 (Jun 18, 2009)

looks really nice and intresting 9/10


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 18, 2009)

hm....7/10 Think its from devil may cry? but just doesnt fit as an ava for me.


----------



## abcd (Jun 18, 2009)

nice  9/10


----------



## Kairi (Jun 18, 2009)

6/10. Would be a little better if it was trans'd, imo


----------



## Sen (Jun 18, 2009)

9/10

Bit dark but I love the border and it looks really pretty  <3


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 18, 2009)

10/10 looks scary/awesome


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 18, 2009)

cute<3 7/10


----------



## Caile (Jun 18, 2009)

*8.5*/10 I love the expression.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 19, 2009)

naughty
7/10


----------



## Caile (Jun 19, 2009)

*3*/10. Too fast and I'm not a big fan of these types of GIFs.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 19, 2009)

7.5/10.
I like Stein, but I don't like the non-color.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2009)

8/10

Nice image and borders.


----------



## Twilightwolf (Jun 20, 2009)

9/10 nice picture and i like the all the colours like in the background and the blood well i think that is effect haha and he is a kl character though why he is sad haha


----------



## sharpie (Jun 20, 2009)

6/10.  Basic storyboard like animation.


----------



## abcd (Jun 20, 2009)

8/10 ... Usually the person is in the sig... So nice


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 20, 2009)

8/10 

looks aight


----------



## Caile (Jun 20, 2009)

*8*/10 *ORE WA GUNDAMMMMMMM.*


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2009)

8/10 got to love soul eater.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 20, 2009)

8/10                .


----------



## Caile (Jun 21, 2009)

*8*/10 The colors are interesting.


----------



## Felt (Jun 21, 2009)

7/10

It's a pretty nice avatar, but there are a few things I dislike about it if I'm honest.

I think it could do with being moved over to the right a bit, so it is centralized, it looks a little on as it is./  Also I think it could do with being darkened (or sharpened) but that is my personal preference.

Looks nice though anyway.


----------



## Sen (Jun 22, 2009)

9/10

It looks so cool, I love the expression.  I don't really like the shape too much though.  But it looks really awesome overall


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2009)

9/10. Looks great. Having an avy with dark colors is a bold move since people these days LOVE colorful brush effects. Borders are pretty awesome too.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 23, 2009)

8/10. I love that guy.


----------



## Caile (Jun 23, 2009)

*7.5*/10 Could be bigger. :snicker


----------



## Maximo (Jun 24, 2009)

8/10 - I think it could be better with colors


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 24, 2009)

The coloring looks nice but plain and the border is not that great. 7/10


----------



## Sen (Jun 24, 2009)

8.5/10

So adorable   It's a bit bright for me though   Still it's awesome   Also, unique border <3


----------



## Caile (Jun 24, 2009)

*8*/10 I like the grayscale-ness of it with a hint of red.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 25, 2009)

9/10 I actually love this one.


----------



## abcd (Jun 25, 2009)

9/10... I like the art


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 25, 2009)

9/10 nice fit and I  like the anime :ho


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 25, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 26, 2009)

Plain, nothing to it really. 

5/10


----------



## Undead (Jun 26, 2009)

It's nice. 8/10


----------



## Caile (Jun 26, 2009)

*7*/10 I'm afraid      .


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 26, 2009)

Do like the pose of Sasuke. 8/10


----------



## Undead (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute smile.  10/10


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2009)

9/10. I like the coloring style, rounded borders.


----------



## Sen (Jun 27, 2009)

9/10

The picture just looks amazing, great colors and everything <3!  The only thing I don't like is kind of a personal preference since I prefer when dotted borders have a pixel of space with the rest of the avy   Seriously though, it really is good


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

My God I'd tap that. 9/10


----------



## Crystal (Jun 27, 2009)

10/10
Naruto has a cute smile <3!!


----------



## GetsugaTenshou (Jun 27, 2009)

10/10
She looks pretty.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 27, 2009)

9/10 - I really hate this kind of gifs showcasing users arogance but from artistic point of view its well made avy


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

9/10. I'd hit that


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome and adorable avatar. 10/10


----------



## Undead (Jun 27, 2009)

Cute 10/10


----------



## Maximo (Jun 28, 2009)

9/10 - 

EDIT - Asuma, why are you allways on avy/sig rating threads ? Its getting annoying


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 28, 2009)

6/10. It's pretty bland. Although it's not as bland as mine


----------



## Undead (Jun 28, 2009)

Damon Max said:


> 9/10 -
> 
> EDIT - Asuma, why are you allways on avy/sig rating threads ? Its getting annoying


Because I can? :/


Lance Vance said:


> 6/10. It's pretty bland. Although it's not as bland as mine


Sweet as always bro.  10/10


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

*Last words from Asuma...and Shikamaru being by his side.

Do like avatar. 

10/10. *


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 29, 2009)

Ralbot. 

9/10 You know why.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2009)

9/10. That's a pretty smooth gif.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jun 30, 2009)

7
oversharpened
otherwise I like the color


----------



## TobiSan (Jun 30, 2009)

6/10p - I dont know that person, the proder looks weir and lightning is weird.


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice .gif 

7/10


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

10/10

chimps will dominate the world....


----------



## Sen (Jul 1, 2009)

9/10

Love the colors


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

thank you

8/10 he's my fav espada


----------



## Maximo (Jul 1, 2009)

7/10 -


----------



## Mojim (Jul 1, 2009)

6.5/10 The border...I don't quite like it...hmmm


----------



## Roy (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks really good.

8.5/10


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2009)

9.5/10

Brush effects, dotted borders, and original stock are all great. Loses .5 points just because I don't think I'm fit to give a perfect score. One of the better avys I've seen tho.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 2, 2009)

Well made, it's an ok avatar. 

8/10

Well shit, Josh. 

9/10 Gotta love Kanye and the color balance is awesome.


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2009)

8.5/10 

Cute stock 

The colors would look nicer if they were blue/purple to match Sora's eyes, but still awesome


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 2, 2009)

This is looking pretty good for a 125x125 avatar. 8/10

I always give out high scores. I don't know why.


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2009)

9/10 

The single square edge versus the three rounded edges is different


----------



## Sen (Jul 2, 2009)

10/10 

Great effects and picture


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

9/10 Ulqui


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2009)

10/10 

Awesome effects and picture. Can't ask for any more


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice, sparkly, small.

7/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2009)

I like the way the avy is made, compliments the stock well.

8.5/10


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

10/10 again


----------



## olaf (Jul 4, 2009)

the cropping of the stock could be better and border would look good on it, but it's still look pretty amazing 8/10


----------



## TobiSan (Jul 4, 2009)

6/10p

It looks rly funny and random at the same time.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 4, 2009)

4/10 

 well, it could have been bigger, plus the name doesnt show up good - I mean the "Tobi San"


----------



## Migooki (Jul 4, 2009)

8 ouf of 10.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 5, 2009)

8/10. I'm liking the brush effects.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 5, 2009)

9/10

KANYE


----------



## jackaroo (Jul 5, 2009)

8.5/10 i like it


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

6/10

Nice colours and the general feel is ok, but largely it could be improved... The size for a start, it seems squashed, not really sure why it is so small, unless the stock was like that originally...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2009)

Ugly/10

Creepy girl is creepy D:


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 5, 2009)

Hollie said:


> 6/10
> 
> Nice colours and the general feel is ok, but largely it could be improved... The size for a start, it seems squashed, not really sure why it is so small, unless the stock was like that originally...


Nope it wasn't, it's a very famous Naruto stock 


Sunuvmann said:


> Ugly/10
> 
> Creepy girl is creepy D:


Smooth animation and a normal border. I like that border on it, gives it a more... Classic feel to it. I don't remember the name of the movie though. Was that Independence Day? 9'5/10 Keep pimpin bro


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 5, 2009)

Why Kenneth I love that avatar. Great job bro. 11/10


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 5, 2009)

Kenneth is sucking Kenneth's cock with that rating. 

I give it an 8/10. Border could be better, sharpening it could have made it pop out more.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 6, 2009)

10/10 

Sora x Kairi! 
Love the effects too :3


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 6, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Kenneth is sucking Kenneth's cock with that rating.
> 
> I give it an 8/10. Border could be better, sharpening it could have made it pop out more.


I think that guy was just being brutally honest, Red 

Sharpening the BG, face or entire avy? 


Tomochii-Chan said:


> 10/10
> 
> Sora x Kairi!
> Love the effects too :3


Holy shit, I love how original it as. Those roses really complete it and the colors are to die for. The design is pretty damn awesome and definitely deserves an A++++++++++++  I love the text too and the effects look godly.

10/10 I also love Aphro's work so I may be a little biased.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 6, 2009)

8/10.  Nice contrast with the background.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 6, 2009)

6/10
Nothing that special about it or eye-catching P:

& lol to your comment Kenneth  Aphro's work is definitely awesome


----------



## Sunako (Jul 6, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Migooki (Jul 6, 2009)

8/10. I love the glasses.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 6, 2009)

8.5/10
Like the brushes in the background matching the girl's..makeup? lol


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2009)

Love how the flowers and text are at the edge and even outside the avy  9/10


----------



## Felt (Jul 6, 2009)

9.5/10

Great effects, I like how the line effects only cover parts of the space, something most people miss... Though I think the lines over the top left of his face should be removed a bit.

The stock is well placed and well sized (you are lucky enough to have 150x200) and the colours look great.

I like the border, but I also think it could be improved by making the white transparent, but this may not make it better at all...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 6, 2009)

7.5/10
The girl is kinda creepy..
Not sure what else to say about it really ^^;


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 7, 2009)

9/10

Like the style and placement of the roses.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha, Conan is a genius 10/10 easily


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jul 7, 2009)

8/10 like the size


----------



## Maximo (Jul 7, 2009)

7/10 - Im not fond of 2 characters in an avy


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 7, 2009)

7/10
Nothing special or eye-popping. But Kakashi is still pretty awesome


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2009)

8.7/10

very good


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 nice as usual


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 8, 2009)

Concept is great since I'm a fan of both characters, but it needs more effects and a different border. 7/10


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice, simple and I like the border

9/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10
Very cute image though not really fond of the border


----------



## olaf (Jul 9, 2009)

can't read the text, but besides that it's quite good 8/10

oh and your sig is ocer the size limits


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 9, 2009)

your sig is kinda creepy but funny 3/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice stock you used 

7.5/10


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the chimpy =D

7/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10
OMFG I LOVE THAT VIDEO!!!  It's so funny and cute xD Also love that part too haaha
Leek smack!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

ohmygodpretty 

9/10 <33


----------



## Gecka (Jul 10, 2009)

interesante

7/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2009)

Simple..but so fucking awesome

9/10


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 mr.chimp


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 11, 2009)

6.7/10
tiz cool.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2009)

8/10. The only problem is that its not in color.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> 8/10. The only problem is that its not in color.



i agree 

8/10 the dolphinssssssss


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

5.5/10
No border is also a minus.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 13, 2009)

5/10 - no character is even bigger minus


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 13, 2009)

^ How so?

Plain, but decent. 7/10


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

Damon Max is delusional. Check his posts for reference.

Anyways, 9/10, pretty cool style.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2009)

i love entourage

9/10


----------



## Higawa (Jul 14, 2009)

that looks really nice 9/10


----------



## Rika (Jul 14, 2009)

8/10 

Sexy


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2009)

8/10 nice colors pek


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2009)

it's cool

8.5/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

9/10

Awesome, that red eye effect is really cool.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2009)

come on buddeh, just push it to 10/10

btw 9.9/10

that tie he's wearing is totally gay


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2009)

7/10
Coo.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2009)

hmm 10/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2009)

I think I can see her butt 

8/10


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 16, 2009)

8/10
very original.I envy you for ur big ava.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 16, 2009)

pretty funny 7/10


----------



## Garfield (Jul 16, 2009)

9/10

Took one point away coz I have no clue what it is.

So basically this is a sucking up post


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 16, 2009)

cock. 10/10


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 16, 2009)

9/10 excellent


----------



## Maximo (Jul 18, 2009)

6.5/10 - hard to read with no border


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2009)

7/10.

I'm liking the borders and the text font. I think my eyes may be playing tricks on me when it comes to the image itself though. Looks a little blurry, perhaps from resizing.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 19, 2009)

9.5/10                                                     .

Comment: It's ... shiny.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 20, 2009)

These GIFs are old, thus not original.

6/10


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 20, 2009)

10/10

badass guy


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome10/10


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 20, 2009)

8/10 reminds me of the old team  7


----------



## Akatsuki Member (Jul 20, 2009)

7/10

I like the colors. Luffy and Goku would make a good team


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

8/10

Slightly small (since the limit would be 125x125 instead of 100x100), but still it's a very cute gif.  A border would be nice though


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 21, 2009)

I honestly have no critique, I can only say how awesome it looks. 
10/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 21, 2009)

8.5/10
Very yellow xD

But it's still very nice.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 21, 2009)

9/10

Good GFX work.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 21, 2009)

8/10 - whatever


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 21, 2009)

7/10
Mehh..nothing special.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 21, 2009)

10/10
♥ Aphrodite ♥ iz amazing.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 21, 2009)

8/10 sexy but the pizza is kinda gross, if that is pizza...


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 21, 2009)

It's not.

9/10
sexy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

8/10

C.C rocks, but the coloring looks weird.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 22, 2009)

Border is meh. I like the colors.

7/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

8/10

I like the things on the side, but not the guy talking.


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

9.9/10

Don't *love* the border, but it's still lovely


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice. Would be better if it was bigger >_<

9/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

10/10

I like the border. The background is awesome and so is the ape


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

9.99/10 this time


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 23, 2009)

9/10
The border looks kinda odd :/


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jul 23, 2009)

everything works so nicely 

10/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

6/10

Lol. The face is funny but it's not beautiful. The background is cool though.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 24, 2009)

0/10 wheres the avy?


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 24, 2009)

oops never mind that's a ten 10/10


----------



## Maximo (Jul 24, 2009)

3/10 - small and lacks image quality


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 24, 2009)

7/10 pretty good.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

10/10

Scary and funny. I'm impressed.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 24, 2009)

Border is meh and so is the size.

6/10


----------



## Tuan (Jul 24, 2009)

10/10 very colorful


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 25, 2009)

7/10
Not fond of the color alteration :/


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 25, 2009)

Creative, but I just realized that line is just unreadable text. I only got it by seeing your username. 

7.9/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 25, 2009)

9/10
Looks sexy


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 25, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Is he crying blood or something? :S Very good fanart on sasuke, coloring is also well done.

8/10


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep,real men cry blood.


10/10 Very well done and cute.


----------



## Rika (Jul 26, 2009)

Upskirt = 10/10


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice, good colors, text could be a tad better.

7/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 26, 2009)

10/10
Love the style :] Love the font too. I have it xD


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 27, 2009)

10/10

Love the transparency along with the roses that border the edges of the avatar.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice colors, maybe a little too thick dots on the border.

7/10


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 27, 2009)

7/10
sexy.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 28, 2009)

9/10 excellent


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 28, 2009)

thanx.

2/10
You need a better one,hun.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 28, 2009)

well again 9/10 how about this one


----------



## olaf (Jul 28, 2009)

uh oh

1/10

simply horrible


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 28, 2009)

Funny. 8/10
The text if kinda meh.:/


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2009)

9/10 it's pretty nice, love the colors


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 28, 2009)

10/10 excellent blend of colors!


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 28, 2009)

Madonna was too nice. 

That doesn't deserve points. As a matter of fact, I expect you to rate me better cause I had to look at yours. 

0/10


----------



## olaf (Jul 29, 2009)

9/10 fucking amazing. I love the simple palette of colours


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 30, 2009)

Funny. 8/10
The text if kinda meh.:/


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I expect you to rate me better cause I had to look at yours.





Revy said:


> Funny. 8/10
> The text if kinda meh.:/


Looks nice, I also like the character. More could have been done with it though 

7/10

Also your name didn't change during Vegeta's modfucking, that reduces your points even more.


----------



## olaf (Jul 30, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Looks nice, I also like the character. More could have been done with it though
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Also your name didn't change during Vegeta's modfucking, that reduces your points even more.


wat

vegeta modfuck?

recently he modfucked me a perm b&. so I try to keep a safe distance from his modfucks

and my ava was made by Dave and he wanted some nice reaction faces. so I posted pic of martryn 

whatever 

your ava is pretty good. stock itself looks nice but with those effects it's... superb!

9/10


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 30, 2009)

Gotta love the martryn expression. 

8/10


----------



## olaf (Jul 30, 2009)

gotta love martryn pek

nice gif

8/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2009)

I love it  I lurked in that thread, so many potential avatars 
8/10 martryn's a pretty cool guy


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2009)

Again cute even though I don't like Naruto.
9/10


----------



## GaaraOfTheSand (Aug 2, 2009)

8/10 love the effects.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 2, 2009)

4/10
faded and plain.
Could use some effects.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 2, 2009)

8/10

looks pretty nice


----------



## martryn (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm only posting in here because apparently I'm popular round these parts. 

Uhm... 5/10 for whoever happens to be above me.  All avatars look the same to me.


----------



## Dango (Aug 3, 2009)

-10/10 because you should give me the stock to remake your set


----------



## Naya (Aug 3, 2009)

9/10
I don't like this style, but no one can argue it's done perfectly.


----------



## Sen (Aug 3, 2009)

8/10

It's nice but it seems rather plain to me with the left over space and the border   Still a nice avy though


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 3, 2009)

cool 9/10 beautiful avy


----------



## olaf (Aug 3, 2009)

- small
- not cropped properly
+ sauce looks like it might be good

4/10


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2009)

Hawt. I wanna heartshaped avy.

8/10


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 4, 2009)

nice 10/10 gorgeuos


----------



## olaf (Aug 4, 2009)

big improvement since last ava, stock isn't exactly to my liking but I do like what was done with it

solid 7/10



Revy said:


> Hawt. I wanna heartshaped avy.
> 
> 8/10


ask Kenneth


----------



## Tuan (Aug 4, 2009)

6/10 ............ EH.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2009)

7.5/10        .


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2009)

7/10 cute<3


----------



## Yumi (Aug 8, 2009)

*10/10 Awesome*


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2009)

It's Naruto, but it looks decent.

6/10


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2009)

Plain.6/10 :/


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 8, 2009)

Heavily over saturated.  7/10


----------



## Yumi (Aug 8, 2009)

*10/10 perfect*


----------



## olaf (Aug 8, 2009)

8/10 really nice


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 9, 2009)

8
I see grains on the hat. But the other colors are great.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10                 .


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 10, 2009)

7/10.
lulz. he spit. xD


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 10, 2009)

9/10 cool animation


----------



## Tuan (Aug 10, 2009)

5/10 ehh =_=


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

7/10                .


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2009)

8/10 A different border would be nice, standard ones don't quite cut it anymore.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

I really like the background, but i think the white border is a bit thick. 7.5/10

Oh and i would change the border but i don't know how to get rid of the old one and put on the new one.


----------



## Yush (Aug 10, 2009)

_7/10 Just an animation, but it's an Asian spitting (:_


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 11, 2009)

6.5/10
Love the miku pic. Can barely see your name though :/


----------



## Yush (Aug 11, 2009)

_7/10 Seems a bit too much like just some random GIF to me..

Should I take my username off then or put the tolerance on higher?_


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 11, 2009)

You don't need to take your name off..
You can at least add some effects to the text itself so it stands out more. Also a bit on the image as well.


----------



## Psycho (Aug 12, 2009)

hatsune miku animated is interesting, but the border bothers me 7/10


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 12, 2009)

3/10

Not anything that catches my attention.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

7/10
I love it ,but I don't like the left side of the avy.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

9/10
Pretty cool actually.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

7/10
nice,though it doesn't dazzle me.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 13, 2009)

?/10 what is that?? O_o
.
.
.
wait, I see it, 8/10
a bit unclear as to what it is at first glans(to me at least, nice effect though)


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 13, 2009)

Just a cropped image.

6/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 14, 2009)

10/10
sexy. nuff` said.


----------



## olaf (Aug 15, 2009)

oh sweet jesus. awesome 9/10


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2009)

8/10

Nice work overall


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 15, 2009)

9/10
It looks veeeeery nice .


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 15, 2009)

8/10, good effects and such....would be better if it wasn't just a crop from the sig with some graphics thrown in....seperate pics are best IMO


----------



## Tuan (Aug 16, 2009)

7/10 

a little too simple


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

8/10

Looks nice ^^


----------



## Maximo (Aug 16, 2009)

9/10 - I think the black stripes used as border doesnt fit at all


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 16, 2009)

7/10, would be better if it was a face shot....and if it related to the sig at all


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

6/10 

Simple.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 17, 2009)

8.5/10  Its from your sig so the graphics are great and while the cropping good, the cut text brings it down a bit.

btw, quick question how come my current avy limit is 125x125 pixels?

*EDIT:* Never mind, Im not a senior member right? How many posts before I can get the 150x150 privilege?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> 8.5/10  Its from your sig so the graphics are great and while the cropping good, the cut text brings it down a bit.
> 
> btw, quick question how come my current avy limit is 125x125 pixels?
> 
> *EDIT:* Never mind, Im not a senior member right? How many posts before I can get the 150x150 privilege?



Yeah i didn't make the sig so i couldn't really do anything about the text 

Anyways you have 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.


----------



## Rika (Aug 17, 2009)

9/10. 

Love it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 17, 2009)

9/10 Nice smooth animation.



FoxSpirit said:


> Anyways you have 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.





On second thoughts 125X125 isnt too bad


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> 9/10 Nice smooth animation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yeah it will take you awhile 

Oh and i fixed that text in the avy.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 17, 2009)

9.2/10  Nice edit!

btw if you dont mind me asking who did your signature? If its a member here I'd love to see more of their work.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> 9.2/10  Nice edit!
> 
> btw if you dont mind me asking who did your signature? If its a member here I'd love to see more of their work.



Kamishiro Yuki did it for SOTW (sig of the week) and she let me use it. She has her own shop in the request and giveaway section along with mine and a ton others ^^


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 17, 2009)

6/10, nice edit, but would be better if it wasn't just a cropped portion of your sig.

Also, this isn't a convo thread, if you wanna say useless shit and talk to eachother, use PM's


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 17, 2009)

Avy 6/10. Its a nice/clean image. But other than cropping there isnt anything really creative or technically meritorious, is there...?

I was thinking that you would have the background of that avy transparent like you did with your sig. Or maybe even try it without a border just to make it more open looking.


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 18, 2009)

6/10, good simple border would bump it to a 7.5

And while you may have continued rating, FoxSpirit didn't, and you rated his avy twice....with 2 different scores.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2009)

6.5 :/
kinda plain


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 18, 2009)

nice 7/10 that's a little boring


----------



## Alice (Aug 18, 2009)

Pls


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 18, 2009)

gorgeuos 10/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 18, 2009)

6.5/10  A little too much going on, and a bit low quality.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 18, 2009)

Not bad, 6.5/10. Lacks a border though.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 18, 2009)

pretty good 8/10


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2009)

1/10 Horrible


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 18, 2009)

well like before 6/10


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 18, 2009)

You said 7/10 before.

You changed your avy,it still gets a 1/10 because it's the same quality as the last one.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 18, 2009)

8/10 for creativity.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 19, 2009)

7/10 unique style, but doesnt grab my attention that much.


I know people suggested a border but i actually edited the colouring itself so it doesnt really now demand a border...? I like the open feel.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 19, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 19, 2009)

Aww so cute (T7-tard here) <3 8/10


----------



## Rika (Aug 19, 2009)

10/10. 

I love every single one of your Naruto avys that you use Kenneth.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 19, 2009)

awesome18/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 19, 2009)

7/10 seems a bit pixelly.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 20, 2009)

7/10 Looks good.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 20, 2009)

nice 10/10


----------



## Sen (Aug 20, 2009)

6/10

I love the picture   But the quality isn't too good and I think it could look better overall maybe with a border or something else


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 21, 2009)

cool darkness 10/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 22, 2009)

6.0/10 Not really into the picture and could use a border.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks interesting and keeps me staring at it, a border *might* kill that effect but still would look decent. Also the render is kind of blurry & I'm not into the text at all.

6/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

8.5/10 Nice creative, clean image with subtle colours.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2009)

Nothing really eye popping about it.6.5/10Though it is a nice render.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 23, 2009)

6'5/10 over saturated, border doesn't suit it at all. The artwork is excellent (and I want the stock )


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2009)

6/10, too many weird brushes and alterations make it seem blurry


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2009)

8/10Eye catching.

will vm you the stock when I find it kenneth.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

6.5/10 interesting layer style effect, appropriate border, but nothing really technically outstanding._ (hentai hehe)  _


----------



## Emily (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice stock, I like the transparency and the simplicity. Border is pretty boring though, and might ruin the otherwise nice avatar. 

*6/10*


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks nice, the red does pop out nicely.

7/10


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in love with it. After carefully trying to hump it I've come to the conclusion that glass and my dick simply do not mix.

10/10


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 23, 2009)

8/10. Good image, and nice effects


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

7/10 Could use a border, though I dont know whats with every ones obsession with borders here. lol  

Actually what really needs to be worked on is the cropping. You need to position the head higher up. See how theres virtually no distance between the chin and the bottom of the avy. It looks like the head is hanging to the avy by the chin.

Some quick changes like that will improve it greatly.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 23, 2009)

8/10

What program do you use to add borders and such?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 24, 2009)

8/10 oo..nice change. Nice crop on the hand.. on a solid piece of artwork.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 24, 2009)

Revy said:
			
		

> Nothing really eye popping about it.6.5/10Though it is a nice render.


like I said last time.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 24, 2009)

8/10 for ttgl


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol,that's not yoko,it's Black Star shooter.

7/10The gif ava is done really well but not a very eye catching scene.At least to me.:/


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 25, 2009)

you got a nice grab from the giveaways thar gecka 

8.5/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 25, 2009)

9/10




Revy said:


> Revy said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing really eye popping about it.6.5/10Though it is a *nice render.*
> ...



Not bad from what used to be a simple black and white manga panel eh? People usually think I just found it how it is.  

Actually the sigs and avys Im wearing *ALL* just used to be black and white manga scans...


----------



## Sonikk (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmm ur avy is just too simple

7.5/10


----------



## Sen (Aug 27, 2009)

6/10 

It's a bit odd with the size and the stock could probably be used with a better background or something imo.  I still think it looks okay though


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 27, 2009)

7/10 Swords are cool


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 28, 2009)

6/10                                                   .


----------



## Nicola (Aug 29, 2009)

8/10. I luff Simon. <3


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the colors and texture applied.  9/10


----------



## Innocence (Aug 30, 2009)

6.5/10              .


----------



## Tuan (Aug 30, 2009)

the guys face killed it. 

7/10


----------



## Nicola (Aug 30, 2009)

It's so pretty!  10/10.


----------



## olaf (Sep 1, 2009)

so pretty 8/10


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 2, 2009)

*/10

where is it?


----------



## Sen (Sep 3, 2009)

9.5/10

That looks so awesome   His glasses seem a bit overly bright red though to me, but I still think it's just epic  <3


----------



## Nicola (Sep 3, 2009)

10/10.  It's pretty dang awesome. xD


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 5, 2009)

8/10.
Dizzy Kitten is amazing with Avas.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2009)

thts a gd avatar 8'5/10


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 5, 2009)

I like the bubble background.

I'm tired of the saturation avatars. 

8/10


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 6, 2009)

10/10

Great Execution and I love the little characters in it. +Goes great with your sig


----------



## Tuan (Sep 6, 2009)

7/10 
not too bad :] just the corner needs work


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 6, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> 7/10
> not too bad :] just the corner needs work



Yeah sorry, just fixed it.

9/10 - Nice Border. Sexy. Funny. Don't know why it shouldn't be 10/10. so, 10/10 actually.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 6, 2009)

5/10 A bit plain.:/


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 6, 2009)

Fuck yeah I love this one. Keep it. 10/10


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 6, 2009)

I like it

9/10

damn it

edit: pretty nice 8/10


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 7, 2009)

6/10, decent designs...not a fan of the stock or the border though


----------



## olaf (Sep 7, 2009)

7/10 nice gif

too bad you didn't loop it when the wolfs mouth covered the whole screen (if it was show at all)


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 7, 2009)

5/10 interesting fucked up eye, but that's as far as it goes. Could use a better loop, and a border.


----------



## olaf (Sep 8, 2009)

7/10

I'm not big on borders right now, and that was the best loop possible for that scene


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 8, 2009)

10/10 Nothing wrong here.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 8, 2009)

I love the art.  9'5/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 8, 2009)

8/10 hehe i love naruto


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 8, 2009)

4/10, a bit too much going on for an avy....text is too small to read, and could use a better border


----------



## Tyranisoar (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice gif 8/10


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 9, 2009)

Plain. :/ 6/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 9, 2009)

9.5/10 _As close to perfection as one can get_

New set change, thoughts? If this one doesn't pan out I'll do one more set change and that'll be it for me.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 9, 2009)

As always, I'll make the suggestion not to just use a portion of your sig as an avy....I just think it degrades the set as a whole. The image is all right though, and it's a decent art style....just would prefer a different avy to go with that sig. To look at the avy alone though, I'd give it a 7/10


----------



## Nicola (Sep 9, 2009)

8/10. Wolves are bad-ass.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 9, 2009)

7/10, nice looking stock, could use some transparency in the grayish colored portions, and I'm not a big fan of the dotted border. Throwing the transparency alone in would take it to an 8, and throwing the better border on as well would bring it to between a 8.5 and 9


----------



## Lissy★ (Sep 10, 2009)

Colpetto said:


> Wolves are bad-ass.



Agreed :ho

8/10


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2009)

7/10 me thinks


----------



## Lissy★ (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah, I like it 

7/10


----------



## Innocence (Sep 13, 2009)

6.5/10             .


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 13, 2009)

Interesting combination of colors, I do like the texture (?) and effects. The pretty standard border looks good on it as well. 8'5 out of 10.

Edit: holy crap you got the 666 post 

Guess I'll have to revise my opinion then...

It looks splendid master, please be gentle with this poor slave. Please don't hit Kenneth too hard, please master, please!  Kenneth gives you a 10 master, please don't lock Kenneth up again master!


----------



## Innocence (Sep 13, 2009)

LOLOLOL 8.5/10


----------



## Nicola (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol, I love your custom title. It describes me perfectly. xD

Wow, that's a really neat avvie! 8/10.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2009)

Cute 

8/10


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2009)

8/10

different border is awesome ^_^


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2009)

8/10

Loving the original stocks, designs, and dotted borders.


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 14, 2009)

10/10 - Great composition, great border, nice image/stock, and don't forget... HINABEWBZ!

Good job.

*EDIT: *500th POST


----------



## Countach (Sep 16, 2009)

5/10................


----------



## olaf (Sep 16, 2009)

vegeta /       10


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Ito (Sep 18, 2009)

Hm... 7/10


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 19, 2009)

Default avatars. lawl 
5.5/10


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Default avatars. lawl
> 5.5/10



Yeah, I can't decide on something I'd want.

7/10


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 19, 2009)

1/10 standard avy is standard and I find your rating to be too low

Wtf son, Stef's avatar is at least a 50/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 20, 2009)

4/10 meh thats not that appealing to me


----------



## Ito (Sep 20, 2009)

5/10, nice cropping but low quality.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 20, 2009)

0/10 dude that's just creepy


----------



## Roy (Sep 20, 2009)

4/10

Looks like an ordinary shrunk wall paper


----------



## olaf (Sep 21, 2009)

8/10

would give more but it gives this kinda wrong vibe


----------



## NarutoBOT (Sep 21, 2009)

7/10 cause it made me laugh...


----------



## Misha-San (Sep 21, 2009)

7/10 it looks nice


----------



## NarutoBOT (Sep 21, 2009)

You're avatar is cute...  I'd say...

7/10

It could use a border though...  At least thats my opinion.  

ps, what do you think of the revision?


----------



## olaf (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10 quite simple and cool. only the border, I'd like it to be... er... different


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd hit it

9/10


----------



## Nicola (Sep 22, 2009)

7/10. It's cool.


----------



## NarutoBOT (Sep 23, 2009)

Omg, I LOVE your avatar!!!

The colours, the size, the crop and most of all...  The CONTENT!  HOTTY!!

9/10!


----------



## olaf (Sep 23, 2009)

8/10 just like before


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2009)

The ava gif is done nicely,but the scene is nothing special. 7/10


----------



## olaf (Sep 23, 2009)

if only you saw season finale for Warehouse 13, you'd appreciate more his troll face

7,5/10 good but nothing mindfucking


----------



## Roy (Sep 24, 2009)

looks like he's about to shit his pants 

9/10


----------



## Countach (Sep 24, 2009)

7/10.......


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice :3 
9/10


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 26, 2009)

10/10 I like the transition from avvy to sig. Alot.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2009)

It's a bit small and border is a bit too thick for my liking, but that's the only complaints I have about it.7/10 gankutsuou is awesome btw.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 27, 2009)

8/10

Quite licking the opacity layers in that.


----------



## NarutoBOT (Sep 28, 2009)

I've already rated your sig in the "rate my sig" thread...  I'll say the same for your Avatar.  I feel like something is missing.  

6/10


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2009)

A bit plain.:/6/10


----------



## KidQuick (Sep 28, 2009)

Still a 10/10. 

While I've seen art more aesthetically pleasing, the border, and the flow from left to right are top notch.


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2009)

3/10      .


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice. 9/10     .


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 30, 2009)

7/10

It doesn't look amazing but I spent a little time wondering what it was.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 30, 2009)

7/10.nice   .


----------



## Sen (Oct 1, 2009)

8/10

Nice gif, love the sword   A border might make it nicer though. :3


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 2, 2009)

7/10 nice smooth animation but a little too girly for me hehe


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2009)

9/10 Almost perfect.


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

Hot, I like the border also.

9/10


----------



## Ito (Oct 4, 2009)

4/10 

Very low quality, and empty.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 4, 2009)

7/10 .

Like the colors. Lacks border. Unoriginal stock :/ .


----------



## Anarch (Oct 5, 2009)

9/10. beautiful


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a very nice avatar there, good loop too. 9'5


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

If Sasuke wasn't there I'd give it a 10/10

9/10 

great fanart btw


----------



## Laurens (Oct 5, 2009)

nice one 

8,5/10


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2009)

7/10

Not bad for what you have. But I'd remove the curved angled border in favor of an actual solid border.


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

Shanks. 

9/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 5, 2009)

Pretty damn awesome. You can never go wrong with the Joker.
10/10


----------



## Higawa (Oct 5, 2009)

A nurse with big boobs  what do I want more 

10/10


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 5, 2009)

8

A different border and slight modifications would make this avatar godly


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm loving that avy dude 

9/10


----------



## Anarch (Oct 5, 2009)

10/10.cool


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 6, 2009)

not smth that'd impress me

5/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 6, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 6, 2009)

10/10 

it's probably got something to do with the person wearing it


----------



## Laurens (Oct 6, 2009)

haha, too funny 

10/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 6, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Roy (Oct 6, 2009)

The other one was more attractive. 

9/10. I love the border.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 7, 2009)

10/10 like before.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 7, 2009)

10/10.awesome!


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 7, 2009)

Too green and blurry.:/ 6/10


----------



## olaf (Oct 9, 2009)

8/10 nice loop


----------



## Higawa (Oct 9, 2009)

9/10 looks really cool!
who is that?


----------



## Moritsune (Oct 9, 2009)

7/10, decent gif, could use a better border and loop though


----------



## olaf (Oct 9, 2009)

Higawa said:


> 9/10 looks really cool!
> who is that?


bitches don't know about my ichigo ava


Moritsune said:


> 7/10, decent gif, could use a better border and loop though


nice gif, but it's kinda short 7/10


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2009)

8/10.nice look


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 10, 2009)

Like I said,too green and blurry.6/10


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2009)

9.5/10

Amazing colors, effects and nice borders.


----------



## Monark (Oct 11, 2009)

8/10
great focal, great lighting, but the colors could be a bit bolder


----------



## Anarch (Oct 11, 2009)

7/10.cool.could use a border though.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't like Naruto but the gif is well done. 6.5/10


----------



## olaf (Oct 12, 2009)

7/10 technicaly good, but I don't like that much those things on the face


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2009)

7/10.is that ichigo?doesn't look like him.


----------



## Ito (Oct 12, 2009)

3/10, meh.


----------



## Svarthvitt (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha, that expression   10/10


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2009)

10/10.Kenpachi


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2009)

6/10
gifs make my browser run choppy, and the ava being a gif seems unnecessary
looks good tho


----------



## olaf (Oct 13, 2009)

6/10 you shouldn't have darkened the area near the edges, looks kinda bad


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2009)

Its a great fanart drawing.

8/10


----------



## Higawa (Oct 13, 2009)

Joker 10/10


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2009)

10/10


----------



## olaf (Oct 13, 2009)

6/10 nice gif bit kinda choppy. if it had more frames it would look smoother.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 14, 2009)

kinda boring.:/ 5.5/10


----------



## Bleach (Oct 15, 2009)

8/10

Too dark to see the face clearly :/


----------



## Die (Oct 15, 2009)

Interesting concept, doesn't blend in with the background that much, but still great avy.

8/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 16, 2009)

Cute,though the text on it is a bit faded to me.:/


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2009)

7/10, pretty creepy stuff lulz


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2009)

I like 

10/10


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 16, 2009)

DOHOHOHO 

9/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 16, 2009)

^Avy could use a border and the stock isn't anything special. Other than that,it looks fine to me.6/10


King Lloyd said:


> 7/10, pretty sexy stuff lulz


 fix'd


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

He's looking at my eyes! 

no homo 0/10

Buuut, If I imagine thats you then 

10/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 17, 2009)

*<3*/10                  :3


----------



## olaf (Oct 18, 2009)

8/10 *lick lick*


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 18, 2009)

luvz it! 10/10 *smash*


----------



## Susano'o (Oct 18, 2009)

9/10 
(BORAT) VERY NAIZE!


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 19, 2009)

I Love your avatar!  The colours, the border and the image...  10/10

Sig not showing up for me though...  Sorry!


----------



## olaf (Oct 19, 2009)

7/10 not loving stock, though


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 19, 2009)

What is this I don't even
I like it tho, wtf olaf 

Didn't Cronos wear that one for a little while?
8/10


----------



## olaf (Oct 19, 2009)

maybe he did, I snatched it from some ava thread in blender

8/10 colours are kinda weird but I like it

edit: ava change


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2009)

lol.  7/10


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 19, 2009)

Mmmm... 

6/10

The gif is not bright enough... I imagine its only a few frames, I would suggest going through them and brighting the quality of them...

If you wanna keep it as is, I would suggest changing the border.  Its too bright against and takes away from the gif itself.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

5/10
hate the stock.


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 19, 2009)

7/10

The border is nice but maybe the animation could be a little smoother...  I mean the end jump...  Did you try reversing the frames at the end to the beginning so he licks back and forth?  

Just a suggestion.  BTW, what do you mean you hate the stock?  I got it from Ichi the Killer...  I added in the yellow eye, took out the BG and added a frame.  Do you have any suggestions about how I could make it better?  Or you just hate it...


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

I didn't make it. and holy *beep* someone can do that for me?

I don't know. I just don't like the stock. I mean it's creepy and all,but a tad plain.:/Especially when compared to your amazing sig. Which I would rate a 8/10. Though that's just my opinion. I usually don't like sets where the stock comes from manga,I mostly go for fanart. It's just a preference is all,I like lotz of colour and flash.;3


----------



## Ayakashi (Oct 19, 2009)

9/10, saito from Rk, i like him, nice gif.

NarutoBOT, the character is from Sidooh.


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 19, 2009)

Revy said:


> I didn't make it. and holy *beep* someone can do that for me?
> 
> I don't know. I just don't like the stock. I mean it's creepy and all,but a tad plain.:/Especially when compared to your amazing sig. Which I would rate a 8/10. Though that's just my opinion. I usually don't like sets where the stock comes from manga,I mostly go for fanart. It's just a preference is all,I like lotz of colour and flash.;3


Haha..  

Cool, I guess I just needed some clarification.  Who made your avatar?  Maybe you could ask him to adjust it.   Anyways, its still pretty cool.  Kinda sexy.  

My sig is also from the same manga.  I personally much prefer simple black and white with a little colour to give some focus.  Thats what all my ava's look like...    I guess to each his own.  

7/10

ps, this is the last time I rate ur avatar!


*EDIT!!!  [Jeeze, someone beat me! ]

To AYAKASHI:

Love the blue/aqua background and the touch-up's to the scarf and the eyes.  The border is simple and maybe could use an interior colour?  Just an idea.  The stock is very interesting.  I wonder where that manga is from. 

All in All...  9/10*


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2009)

8/10.the yellow eye really stands out.nice.


----------



## Susano'o (Oct 19, 2009)

6/10 Jiraiya stock is nice but blurry and I'm not quite sure if that tone of red for the border improves it or makes it worse. Overall, solid avatar.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 19, 2009)

8/10 not as good as the sig


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

6/10 it's alright.:/


----------



## Franky (Oct 19, 2009)

Revy you damn ninja

It's creepy. But I like creepy. So 8/10


----------



## Susano'o (Oct 19, 2009)

8/10 Love it. It's like, "BOOSH, in your face"!


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2009)

Castle Crashers! 

8/10


----------



## olaf (Oct 20, 2009)

9/10                  o_0


----------



## Franky (Oct 20, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 20, 2009)

7/10 needs a border but other than that,I like it.
Mayuri is awesome.


----------



## Franky (Oct 20, 2009)

It has a border

still 8/10


----------



## Rainney (Oct 21, 2009)

It's creepy and awesome at the same time. 
8/10 <3


----------



## Franky (Oct 21, 2009)

It's MAYURI, what did you expect?

Anyway, Sasori is awesome, he's got a skull, nice effects... 10/10!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 21, 2009)

BUGGEREYES <_>

9/10


----------



## Anarch (Oct 21, 2009)

cool.  9/10


----------



## Roy (Oct 21, 2009)

Screen shot with a border.

6/10, only because its Jiraiya


----------



## Franky (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks like he's saying "Does Conan O Brian hafta slap a bitch?"

10/10


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 22, 2009)

Very creepy...

I really like the negative effect with the colours.  I wonder if its found or if you did all the colouring yourself.  

If you did - 10/10
If you didn't - 8/10

I think more attention should be spent on this anime character.  He is really a wonderful design.  Very original.  One of my favorites in Bleach, hands down...


----------



## Franky (Oct 23, 2009)

Kubo said in an interview that Mayuri is his faverite to draw.

anyway, 9/10


----------



## Akamatsu (Oct 25, 2009)

8/10 very nice


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 25, 2009)

Common, no effects etc. 5.


----------



## Franky (Oct 26, 2009)

He's all "pfft. not even worth my time"

and nice effects.

and GUTS!

guts(9)/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 26, 2009)

9/10 excellent


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 26, 2009)

a bit plain,and the stock doesn't appeal to me.:/ 5/10


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 27, 2009)

Hills have eyes chick if you minus the stitches, 8/10.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow,that's hot. Though it needs to be a proper avy size. 7/10


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 28, 2009)

10/10
I wish I had a Nardo one like that.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 28, 2009)

10/10

great avatar


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 29, 2009)

4/10

No border, it's blurry, I'm not a fan of the colour. You can do better.


----------



## Roy (Oct 29, 2009)

Simple but effective.

8/10


----------



## olaf (Oct 30, 2009)

7/10 slightly overdone IMO


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 30, 2009)

Boring.:/
But at least it's nicely done.:3
6.5/10


----------



## olaf (Nov 3, 2009)

8/10 nice stock


----------



## Anarch (Nov 3, 2009)

7/10.nice gif


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 3, 2009)

8/10 Not my favorite character but meh


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 4, 2009)

I shall give this one, a 6'5.


----------



## faithless (Nov 7, 2009)

8, I don't like Mecha, exception goes for TTGL


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 8, 2009)

lol funny avy 10/10


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2009)

a bit small and blurry 6/10


----------



## Darknesz (Nov 9, 2009)

9/10

Quite funny


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 9, 2009)

8/10 I like chibis


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome 


9/10


----------



## olaf (Nov 10, 2009)

7/10 I really like the border, but I'm slowly getting sick of Conan


----------



## Franky (Nov 11, 2009)

oh shit, I JUST noticed that it moves...

10/10 for stumping me


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2009)

8/10

It's nice but the quality of the picture itself doens't seem perfect   I still like it though <3


----------



## Anarch (Nov 14, 2009)

8/10.cool
----


----------



## Darknesz (Nov 14, 2009)

A bit default so I'll have to give it an average mark: 7/10


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2009)

Stale, slow sprite animation with a poor background. 

5/10 Cause it works.


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2009)

7/10 nice. but the text could be more standing out/visible


----------



## Anarch (Nov 19, 2009)

7/10      .


----------



## olaf (Nov 19, 2009)

8/10 really awesome. I love the simplicity

but dude. your sig. it's so awful. I mean the idea is good, but the quality and execution... it's shit. no. worse. it's like shit that was eaten and shat again. srsly


----------



## Anarch (Nov 19, 2009)

olaf said:


> 8/10 really awesome. I love the simplicity
> 
> but dude. your sig. it's so awful. I mean the idea is good, but the quality and execution... it's shit. no. worse. it's like shit that was eaten and shat again. srsly



still 7.
and dude,my sig isn't showing properly for some reason.that's strange coz it was yesterday.and this isn't a signature bashing thread.keep your opinion to yourself.if i wanted your rating of my sig,there's a separate thread for that.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 20, 2009)

6/10.
mehh..


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 21, 2009)

8/10 Beautiful stock, not a fan of that style you used there.


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

Power Rangers. Loved them when I was a kid.

anyways. the .gif itself is pretty good. Its pretty long and the quality is not that bad. 9/10


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2009)

Not bad. 7.6/10. I like the original stock.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2009)

Gotta love the stock picture.

8/10


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2009)

10/10.

I love the white-dotted borders and the colors in the image.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 22, 2009)

8/10.nice colors,nice border.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 22, 2009)

10/10 because its L =]


----------



## Anarch (Nov 22, 2009)

8/10.cute


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2009)

7/10

i love L, but too small


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 23, 2009)

8/10

I don't even know what it is.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 23, 2009)

7/10.looks cool but i don't like the colors.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

Small, but can't blame you for not being a senior member. Clean look though

7/10


----------



## Anarch (Nov 23, 2009)

7/10  blue


----------



## Monark (Nov 23, 2009)

5/10 meh. border is too thick and there's not much going on with the avi itself.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 25, 2009)

8/10 not a fan of the show


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

8/10... i guess it doesn't amazes me


----------



## Eternity (Nov 26, 2009)

10/10 Great use of colour and effects, smooth border etc


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2009)

No....Me

haha, I love it. 8/10


----------



## Eternity (Nov 26, 2009)

6/10

Would get higher score if it was transparent tho


----------



## Sen (Nov 26, 2009)

8/10

Think the look is somewhat boring but I like the idea behind it since when you click it, it brings you to your profile after all   Like the font too though.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 26, 2009)

8/10 -nice effects


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

8/10      XD


----------



## Emigan (Nov 27, 2009)

9/10 - Like the effects and the border.
(Nice set, on another note )


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 27, 2009)

8/10 pretty =]


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2009)

7/10

Nothing outstanding


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2009)

9

I am fond of the colors and I love simple backgrounds that don't distract me from the personage in the avatar, the border suits it well but something is missing~ Can't put my finger on it though. May I see the stock?


----------



## Eternity (Nov 28, 2009)

12/10

Thats beond awesome!


----------



## CERN (Nov 28, 2009)

7/10 nice.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2009)

7/10

Not bad.


----------



## CERN (Nov 28, 2009)

8/10  gets my vote


----------



## olaf (Nov 29, 2009)

7/10               nice


----------



## Anarch (Dec 2, 2009)

8/10.
------


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 2, 2009)

9/10 cute too =]


----------



## Anarch (Dec 2, 2009)

7/10.Her face should be more in focus.


----------



## olaf (Dec 3, 2009)

7/10 nice, but it would look better with some kind of border


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 3, 2009)

7/10
love the style,hate the character.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 3, 2009)

7'5 I like, more contrast would be great
However that's just me


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2009)

9/10.brilliant


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 3, 2009)

6 theres too much hair for such a small head and body. it just doesn't work for me


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2009)

7/10.wrong cropped size


----------



## Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

9/10

Like it


----------



## Anarch (Dec 4, 2009)

^8/10  LoL


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 4, 2009)

cute but nothing special.
5/10


----------



## Anarch (Dec 4, 2009)

10/10          .


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 5, 2009)

Decent trans 6/10


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 5, 2009)

10/10
I love it.
Even if it is Naruto.


----------



## krome (Dec 5, 2009)

10/10 Not bad. 

+4 points for Britney Spears.


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2009)

9/10

Nice stock and I love the effects, although the bright spot on the left is a bit much for me personally.  Still looks fantastic though


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

9/10

It's a cool pic and has cool effects


----------



## Anarch (Dec 6, 2009)

i like darker stuff but its brilliantly edited.

8.5/10.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 6, 2009)

8/10, too much hair.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks blurry, probably due to auto-resizing~ I'll give it a 7 now, but really, resize it manually for better quality.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

10/10 Simply brilliant


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 7, 2009)

9/10

Excellent quality and excellent effects.

Not so crazy about stock though.


----------



## Morphine (Dec 7, 2009)

7/10 too bright imo


----------



## krome (Dec 7, 2009)

7/10 The color is alittle strange, but it looks nice anyway.


----------



## olaf (Dec 7, 2009)

8/10 love the borders, would like what's between them if you didn't crop out the hat like that


----------



## Anarch (Dec 7, 2009)

7/10.liked the style but didn't like the image too much.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 7, 2009)

6/10 cause i can


----------



## Anarch (Dec 8, 2009)

6/10.



Hisagi said:


> 6/10 cause i can



LoL,you colored it dude  so yeah you can.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

I made seven versions of that damn thing, each one worse than the last. Yeah its safe to say its in my power to give you another 6/10


----------



## olaf (Dec 10, 2009)

7/10 nice colours, but I'm not a fan of the way it was cropped


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 10, 2009)

olaf i am a very biased man. a very biased man indeed. 9/10


----------



## Untitled (Dec 12, 2009)

7.5/10 Great effects, don't honestly like the pre-timeskip image though.

The main image of it is nice.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 12, 2009)

8/10.looks cool.


----------



## krome (Dec 12, 2009)

6/10     .


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 17, 2009)

9/10 nice =]


----------



## krome (Dec 17, 2009)

7/10 

Cute.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 17, 2009)

8/10, a bit too bright for me but the effects are nicely done.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 18, 2009)

8/10,nice border


----------



## olaf (Dec 19, 2009)

7/10 border should be thinner, and right and left side are too dark compared to the midle


----------



## Sake (Dec 20, 2009)

9/10, even though I'm not a huge fan of blood there's something about it that makes me keep staring at it


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

5/10, not really feeling anything about it.


----------



## lolalicious (Dec 21, 2009)

9/10
I'm a huge Alice in Wonderland fan. And I looooves me some Cheshire Cat :3
I also like the way you arranged all of the quotes and such.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Not really good. For whats worth, the cosplayer looks like she's right on with the outfit.

4/10


----------



## olaf (Dec 21, 2009)

splendid/10


----------



## Jimin (Dec 21, 2009)

6/10...    DX


----------



## Roy (Dec 22, 2009)

Big avatar.  

8.5/10


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

Its nice but I dnno what it means :< 6/10


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 22, 2009)

succulent.

also
shota animals 

8/10 because you're a woman


----------



## krome (Dec 22, 2009)

9/10 Really nice.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 22, 2009)

8.5 / 10. Simple and nice.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 23, 2009)

/10 truly


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 23, 2009)

Bad quality GIF; I don't really like.

5/10


----------



## Roy (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome..

8.5/10


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 24, 2009)

.......8/10 =] .


----------



## krome (Dec 24, 2009)

6/10

I'm not too fond of the border, but it is cute. =/


----------



## Espada (Dec 24, 2009)

8.5/10. I like the color


----------



## Anarch (Dec 24, 2009)

Gaara gets an 8/10


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 24, 2009)

9/10 because  god


----------



## Anarch (Dec 24, 2009)

10/10 for pure awesomeness.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2009)

4/10, I'm afraid. I dislike Sakura as a character quite a bit and the whole ecchi thing does little for me.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 24, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> 10/10 for pure awesomeness.


domo 


Hangat?r said:


> 4/10, I'm afraid. I dislike Sakura as a character quite a bit and the whole ecchi thing does little for me.


seriously i think your entire set is fuckwin
but i'm also a nitpicker and i think your avatar should have a border of some sort, 9/10


----------



## Roy (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome, bro.

9/10


----------



## Sen (Dec 31, 2009)

8/10

It's a nice gif and I like the border, but I guess I am missing the point since it seems kind of boring to me   Still awesome though


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2009)

10/10  Emma Watson with gorgeous colour effects. Very gentle.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 31, 2009)

10/10 Very cute and tasty


----------



## Jimin (Jan 1, 2010)

6/10, I'm a fan of House but that wasn't the best crop and I'm not digging that there was spelled thar.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 1, 2010)

8,5/10, i like the art and the effects, and it's of course a 200x150


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 1, 2010)

good avatar despite its size. 9/10


----------



## Shizune (Jan 1, 2010)

7/10

It looks pretty good but at the same time is just kind of drab.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 1, 2010)

8/10 very colorful


----------



## Migooki (Jan 1, 2010)

I love House. The text sucks but since it's House: 8/10.


----------



## PeinGuujin (Jan 1, 2010)

Great high quality avatar. Very nice 9/10


----------



## Laurens (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice chibi clone avatar, 8/10


----------



## PeinGuujin (Jan 2, 2010)

Laurens said:


> Nice chibi clone avatar, 8/10


 At least I made it look transparent. I think I am going to make a new one since everyone seems to hate that other people have it 

Anyways yours is cool, I like the out-of-focus lights in the foreground 8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 2, 2010)

9/10 I think it's cute


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

8/10

Not a huge House fan or fan of the text, but I still think it looks quite cute


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 2, 2010)

^How can you not like House? 
10/10 very pretty pic of Emma Watson . That is her name, right?


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't watch House   /no free time with school 

And yeah, that is Emma Watson   Or Hermoine from the HP films 

I guess still 9/10 since House is apparently awesome then, I will believe your word and others   Would be nice with a more noticeable border, imo though.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 3, 2010)

She's soo sexy pek

10/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 3, 2010)

8/10 he looks like a scary old man  but nice effects


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2010)

Ichigo!

I love Bleach.

9/10.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

10/10                        .


----------



## Laurens (Jan 3, 2010)

quite good gif, 7,5/10



*Kiri Amane said:


> 8/10 he looks like a scary old man  but nice effects



he is a scary old man


----------



## PeinGuujin (Jan 3, 2010)

I changed mine since people didn't like the "cloneness" or "dupeness" of it.

8/10 like before, I really like the out of focus sparks.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 3, 2010)

well i liked the previous one better, though this one's also very nice,
it could use some effect though 

7/10


----------



## olaf (Jan 4, 2010)

8,5/10

Michael Caine could be bit more exposed, but that's just me


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

8/10   
      LoL


----------



## PeinGuujin (Jan 4, 2010)

Bleach is awesome and so is stark 9/10


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 4, 2010)

7/10

It's pretty cool...


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

6/10.its okay


----------



## Laurens (Jan 4, 2010)

We all love L don't we ? 8/10


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 4, 2010)

Old man again 

8/10 for cool effects


----------



## Laurens (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool sasuke, and nice border, 9/10 

and nothing against the cool old man


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

7.5/10
Michale Caine respect


----------



## Laurens (Jan 4, 2010)

Still 8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I gave you an 8/10 before


----------



## Laurens (Jan 5, 2010)

Respect for House, but the avy could have been a bit darker
9/10


----------



## Anarch (Jan 5, 2010)

8/10                .


----------



## Laurens (Jan 5, 2010)

still an 8/10


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

2/10                       .


----------



## Laurens (Jan 5, 2010)

nice, 9/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Jan 6, 2010)

9/10 I like the effects, who is the old man?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 6, 2010)

Lime green is my favorite color pek 10/10 for you


----------



## Anarch (Jan 6, 2010)

10/10.i like how the light is focussed on house's face.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 6, 2010)

Still 8/10



Ayakashi said:


> 9/10 I like the effects, who is the old man?



Thanks, it's Michael Cane in the movie Harry Brown


----------



## krome (Jan 6, 2010)

7/10 

Not bad. It's alittle blurry, though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 6, 2010)

7/10 I don't really like how the colors are. A litte too darkened maybe? And I don't know who he is  but that didn't affect the rating jsyk


----------



## Laurens (Jan 7, 2010)

Very cute, 8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 7, 2010)

Why thank you 

Still a 8/10 for Michael Cane, right? (I think I gots his name down now )

Edit: I scrolled up, I got the name right!  But I spelled it wrong  I originally had Caine


----------



## Laurens (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha no problem, thanks! 
is your set from a certain serie maybe? 

also, still 8/10


----------



## krome (Jan 7, 2010)

7/10

Same as before.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 7, 2010)

9/10 I likes it


----------



## Anarch (Jan 8, 2010)

10/10.House is back i see.i like.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 8, 2010)

My KH sig broke  and I don't know how to fix it

and you ditched L  but I still likes Starrk, so 10/10 for you


----------



## Zero198 (Jan 8, 2010)

if thats roxas 8/10 i like the contrast of the blue on white


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

7/10

Not very fancy or extremely high quality picture imo, but I think it's a pretty funny avy and I like the subject of it


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

10/10                                 .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 13, 2010)

10/10 pek


----------



## krome (Jan 14, 2010)

7/10      .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 14, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Dalis (Jan 15, 2010)

9.5/10       .


----------



## olaf (Jan 15, 2010)

6/10

not sure if it's LQ or blur, but it took me a while before I even could guess who is in that ava. poor cropping didn't help


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2010)

9/10

Amusing and pretty nicely made gif


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2010)

9/10 Cute.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

8/10,looks pretty cool.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 16, 2010)

7/10

I can't stand the stock but for what it is the avatar is very nice.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

9/10              .


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 16, 2010)

6             .


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

7/10              .


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 16, 2010)

6/10 could be a bit less plain but still good


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 16, 2010)

5/10, decent scene, but no border and a bad loop.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 17, 2010)

8/10                    .


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 17, 2010)

6 once again.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

10/10 Looks nice


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

8/10

Don't really like the shape, but I still think it's pretty and I like the colors, especially the hair :]


----------



## Anarch (Jan 17, 2010)

8/10.which Sirius Black is this,the one from Harry Potter ?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

7/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

10/10

+reps for Final Fantasy love


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

5/10

Bad quality on both the picture itself and the rounded edges, but I like the girl, so it wont get any lower score then 5


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2010)

9/10 .

Wow, love the effects and the border. Overall, good blend with the colors.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

9/10

A little blurry, but cute


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2010)

7/10 .

I dun really like the border. And it's also a little blury, in my perspective.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 17, 2010)

5/10.being a guy i don't like yaoi at all.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

9/10

Although I'm a chick, I'm not to big on Aizen. Nice avy though


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 17, 2010)

It's pretty, though itd look better with a border.
7/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know how to make borders yet 

10/10 I likes


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 18, 2010)

Yours scare me.

If that's Sasuke then 100/10. If not then 9/10.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 18, 2010)

It's Squall from Final Fantasy VIII 

Cute. I like the pairing too 

10/10


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 18, 2010)

7/10

could really use a border and better focus


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

Working on figuring that out 

10/10


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 19, 2010)

if you're using photoshop New Layer > Select All > Stroke Selection

8/10 since IIRC thats Mukuro Rokudo


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

Using Gimp. I have to settle for free things at times 

If you think it's Mukuro Rokudo, you're wrong (I don't even know who that is ). It's Squall from Final Fantasy VIII after getting gashed in the face 

10/10


----------



## Griever (Jan 19, 2010)

10/10 i like it alot, though i can't put my finger on who it is.... someone from reborn?.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 19, 2010)

2/10 plain image and the wrong size for an avy.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

Griever said:


> 10/10 i like it alot, though i can't put my finger on who it is.... someone from reborn?.



Squall Leonheart from Final Fantasy VIII after he got gashed in the face 

10/10 I likes


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 19, 2010)

Kind of plain but getting there  7/10


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

9.5/10

Wow, that's very beautiful, looks so big too.  I love the colors and stock :]


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 20, 2010)

8.5/10 

I like how the background really fits in with the person, the text though isent that noticeable.


----------



## Ayakashi (Jan 21, 2010)

I give you an 8, bc it's nice and not blurry, just not my style.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 21, 2010)

10/10 still for the lime green


----------



## Jimin (Jan 24, 2010)

6.5/10, its pretty plain and the border is far too thick. And the lack of a background hurts.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2010)

7/10

I don't know what the sign says, but the chick is hot


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

8/10

I like the colors and the stock too, but I don't like the way it was cropped too much and I feel like a border on it would help personally


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 24, 2010)

8/10

Crocodile's a cool guy.


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome

9/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

9.5/10


----------



## Yush (Jan 25, 2010)

_ Cute L.
8.5/10_


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 25, 2010)

/nosebleed

Love it...

10/10


----------



## K (Jan 25, 2010)

*8/10.
Its good but I don't know the characters...*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 25, 2010)

Goku! 

I'm not fond of the quality, but I loves me some DB/DBZ  9/10


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Its cute. 7.5


----------



## krome (Jan 26, 2010)

9/10 

Very nice.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

10/10, yours is very nice as well


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 26, 2010)

Pokemon is great, but it feels a bit plain... still good, but missing something!

9/10


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

7/10

Think that it's a bit plain/overwhelmingly white, but I do think it looks kind of cool too :]


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2010)

Saigo said:


> Pokemon is great, but it feels a bit plain... still good, but missing something!
> 
> 9/10



Well, if you figure out that something missing, you let me know 

9/10 it looks good


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

cute.. 7.5/10


----------



## Higawa (Jan 27, 2010)

8/10 looks interesting


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't really tell what it is (might be my contacts ) but it looks interesting.

8/10


----------



## Bleach (Jan 28, 2010)

7/10.

Cute :3


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

10/10

Too cute of a gif, love the cat girl and border too


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting... I've been seeing those glasses everywhere lately... >.>

8/10!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 28, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

7/10

I think it's very adorable, but it seems to be a rounded border going by how the ears don't extend all the way to the end of the picture, however it lost it's transparency?  If you need to resize avys that are too big and have transparent corners, you can use Photobucket actually if you have one of those, as well as a few other sites. :]  Also even though it's just the avy, kind of odd how it's the same picture as the sig but different colors.  Overall though I still think it's very cute 

@Saigo- They are from Kamina  <-- That smiley is supposed to represent him too, he is a character from TTGL (Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann) and recently one of the movies based on that anime came out, so perhaps that is why.  Plus overall, Kamina is quite epic


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2010)

I actually didn't make this one if you read my sig  and I'm not sure why the rounding isn't transparent. It's rather confusing. As for the color scheme, ask Niji Ai  I made the Chikorita in a bottle 

Looks pretty awesome, 9.5/10 (if it had a border it would get the extra .5 points  and I have the Kakashi skin, so if it's a thin black one that I can't see my bad )


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

6/10 

Adorable, but the white around the edges put me off a bit.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 31, 2010)

8/10

I don't really like the picture.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 31, 2010)

i'd swear i've seen the character/a similar stock _somewhere_ but whatever. looks good despite not having effects, which might be due to the rounded borders. weird, you cropped out most of the head and kept the neck intact. not a bad choice because the little chains and black clothing kind of "adds" something to the avatar and gives it an intimidating look. i really wish you would have cropped a bit further up tho, the eyes and glasses are cut off and that really decreases my rating.

the artwork is pretty damn good and i see no blurry/oversharpened/oversatured parts (hate those kinds of avatars).

i see nothing extremely special so; 7'5 - 8.


----------



## krome (Jan 31, 2010)

10/10

Nicely made. I like it alot.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

I like it

9/10


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2010)

Pikachu 

8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Conan O'Brian, yes?

 9.5/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmm it looks too smallish, with the whole body... 7/10, you should cut it so it's bigger and shows its face closer :3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Eh, I like how it shows the body 

8/10


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Jan 31, 2010)

8/10 would like it more with adjusted colours, nice thin border.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Citizen Bismarck said:


> 8/10 would like it more with adjusted colours, nice thin border.



What do you mean by adjusted colors exactly? 

7/10


----------



## Shallow (Feb 1, 2010)

9/10

Pika much?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the words, but it's a little small and I can't tell what it is 

7/10


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

8.5/10

Very cute, and I'm in a pokemon mood


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> Very cute, and I'm in a pokemon mood



Then you should sign that petition in my sig 

8/10 Not sure what it's off of, but it looks interesting


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 2, 2010)

Lolz pikachu, i like. 7/10


----------



## Shallow (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice, i give it 9/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

A lil small, but I really like the pic 

8.5/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Its nice. but a bit plain, would be better with a colored bg 7/10


----------



## Shallow (Feb 3, 2010)

9/10
CoCo much?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> Its nice. but a bit plain, would be better with a colored bg 7/10



That's why I added the little Pokeball with stars and dots at the bottom. What color would you recommend?

8/10 It's an interesting picture.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 4, 2010)

6/10 never really liked eevee


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

sasuke 

smooth avy though. good quality. its good.

8/10


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2010)

9/10

avatar is creepy..


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Pain..or is it Pein? I don't even know anymore >_<

7/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 4, 2010)

It's Pein I believe 

9/10


----------



## Higawa (Feb 6, 2010)

Pokemon :33

9/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Ichigo :33

10/10


----------



## krome (Feb 6, 2010)

6/10 

Pokemon, I believe? Cute.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

That would be right 

10/10, it looks really good.


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

7/10, the purple border is a bit obnoxious, but Eevee is nice.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

What color would you recommend then?

7/10, since it's transparent it should really have a border  (I can do that for you if you'd like  It doesn't have to be as thick as mine or purple for that matter )


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 6, 2010)

Again, 7/10.

I can make my own border, I do have a set shop after all.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, I didn't know. My bad.

7/10


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mind not rating the same person's avatar twice, folks?

Eve is adorable, and I like it somewhat. A rounded 7/10.


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

Its nice and cute. Nothing spectacular though

7/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

I like it . 8/10

Also, I don't want to be rude or anything, but do you think you can ease down on the posts? Its not really fun getting the same rating from the same person every time.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Feb 7, 2010)

What themes are you guys using? That would have an impact on the scores as well, I bet. Mine looks the best in the KakashiBETA, but I use the standard orange. 

Roy gets a 9/10 for excellent focus in that pic, as well as I like the colors.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

7/10

Kinda bland.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2010)

9/10

I like the use of colors and sparkles


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

8/10 Cute.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

8/10

Could do with upping the contrast and sharpening.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> I like it . 8/10
> 
> Also, I don't want to be rude or anything, but do you think you can ease down on the posts? Its not really fun getting the same rating from the same person every time.



Sorry, just trying to advertise the suggestion thread for the sub-forum/forum and the petition  and I didn't think it really mattered since it was pretty much a game thread. My bad.

9/10, looks pretty good.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 7, 2010)

I really like it 9/10


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the effects on it.

8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

It's pretty dark, but I think I see Lucario and Cynthia  (Forgive me if I'm wrong  just noticed the dress doesn't look like hers)

8.5/10


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 8, 2010)

it's decent. 7


----------



## Higawa (Feb 8, 2010)

Its kenny 0/10

O wait my 1 key doesnt work properly

10/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Feb 8, 2010)

10/10 b/c its that EPIC


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

8/10

Love the character, the picture seems like it isn't the best quality though, but I still like it


----------



## krome (Feb 8, 2010)

8/10 Brad Pitt?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 8, 2010)

Durarara!! It looks good 

9/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 9, 2010)

Its really cute. Looks like it has half  border or something though :S

7.5/10


8 if it wasn't for the border.


----------



## krome (Feb 9, 2010)

9/10 Very cool.


----------



## b e o (Feb 9, 2010)

8/10
Colors are fab.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks cute, but is a tad small and lacking a border (I can fix that for you if you'd like )

7.7/10


----------



## b e o (Feb 9, 2010)

7/10
Cute. Colors are a bit dull though



> (I can fix that for you if you'd like )


No thanks, but thanks for asking


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

It would look so much better if it were bigger.

7/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Feb 10, 2010)

it looks good, gave it a 9 bc it's not my taste, but technically good.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 10, 2010)

7.5/10, the picture itself is nice, but I can't get over the background.


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

It would look better without the border, imo. 7.5/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 10, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2010)

nice. green border seems pretty random though.

7.5/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Me and Sima are sharing. I made this set the other day. Her avy is of Dawn/Hikari (the blue haired one) and her border is pink and her name is green. It's alternating. My name is on the opposite side too. Plus, there's green on her necklace. Would've made it darker, but I made the avy's colors match.

9/10


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2010)

*9/10.*


----------



## krome (Feb 13, 2010)

6/10 The border is very strange.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Eh, 8/10


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2010)

krome said:


> 6/10 The border is very strange.



.......
_I would show off better borders but they only come out good with 150X150._
_*I'm obviously not a senior member.*_


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

10/10

I like it _and_ Ichigo


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Feb 13, 2010)

10/10 its really cute


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2010)

lacks border. But it is Valentines related, I think. Its nice. 7/10


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> 10/10
> 
> I like it _and_ Ichigo



10/10 for you.
(Not to be confused from user above me)

_I stopped using PhotoShop.
It confuses me.
But I still have it.
Especially when I try to *color manga*.
I do it with Gimp now.

I think I should start a shop..._

*EDiT:* _*Roy.*_
_9/10.
*Shimmy shimmy!!*_


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

You can always join mine. We don't have a person who manga colors in it yet.

10/10

(although, I do have a ton of workers )


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2010)

*I'm up for it!
10/10*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Alrighty  I'll add your name to the workers. Just post some of your work examples and state what all you can do 

10/10


----------



## K (Feb 13, 2010)

*I'll do it right right now.*

*10/10.*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

You're added  Did you get my vm? I think it's a good idea. Oh, and be sure to mention the manga coloring. I'm pretty sure you're the only one who does that.

10/10


----------



## Shizune (Feb 13, 2010)

7/10. It's pretty and stuff but pretty forgettable.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay?

7/10, you can barely see the border and it almost looks like the right side isn't there. Plus, it's just not my style


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

9/10

Cute and pokemon   Although not really my style of stock


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought the stock was cute  I'm actually not very fond of Haruka 

10/10 Emma is so pretty


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2010)

she looks naked 8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Is that a bad thing? 

10/10, I like COCO  (would have made it orange, but I didn't see the fitting orange )


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 14, 2010)

adorable pictar  8


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought so too  Epic Naruto pic (and I like the blinking )

10/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2010)

its a good thing 

8/10


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

9/10

Dance Conan, dance. :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> its a good thing
> 
> 8/10



I thought so 

8.10, I like the effects on it


----------



## LilAkane (Feb 14, 2010)

9/10  Cool avatar i like the effects


----------



## Roy (Feb 15, 2010)

its nice

7/10


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

8.5/10

I like the border and it's funny, but it's so fast D:  Makes my head spin


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

8.94/10

Alohamora 

Emma Watson , you only lost points cuz I like more contrast. I know low contrast is the point of it, but i just prefer more


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 15, 2010)

Some how gives off a dead look to it, standing out wise, good other wise, maybe a thinner border would set it  right 7/10


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 15, 2010)

8.5/10, nice animation, but lacks Hibird.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 15, 2010)

9/10


----------



## krome (Feb 15, 2010)

7/10 

Cute, nice border.


----------



## Roy (Feb 16, 2010)

sexy

8.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 16, 2010)

7/10

Funny but it makes me dizzy


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

cute dog

8/10


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 19, 2010)

i am fond of that art style. 9/10


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2010)

naruto looks so good in this 9/10


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 19, 2010)

7/10  its kinda small. I like his experssion though!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2010)

well im not an senior yey so it has to be small yours is a bit blurry 

8/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

Its funnier because I know what he's trying to do.

8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 19, 2010)

It looks... 

9/10


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

its cute 8/10


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

9/10

I really like it, border is so thin though so hard to see at some parts.  Love the picture though :]


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 20, 2010)

Cute 

9/10


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you 

I will say 9.5/10

Love the pokemon   The background is a bit dark/plain but the pokemon in it is awesome (or at least I'm hoping )


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 20, 2010)

It's still Zoroark behind it  and yea, I darkened it a bit so it would seem like a creeping shadow  I dunno really how to explain what I'm saying 

9/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 20, 2010)

Cute pokemon. 

8/10


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

8/10

Like a big-a pizza pie.


----------



## krome (Feb 20, 2010)

9/10 

Really nice.


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

8/10

Good stuff.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

its ok 8/10


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

9/10

Not really my style of border being half-curved on one side, but beautiful stock and colors :]


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

its cute kiri and clever 9/10


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

New avy   So posting here again 

10/10

So adorable, like the border and stock too, plus the simple effects :]


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

that was my back up avi i have a new set 


9/10


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 24, 2010)

Good coloring. 7/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Feb 25, 2010)

It's very good, I don't like the border and I would have given you a 10 if that border wasn't there, so 9.50.


----------



## krome (Feb 25, 2010)

8/10 I like it. The picture itself is lovely.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't really like how pale it is, but otherwise I like 

9/10


----------



## olaf (Feb 27, 2010)

6.5/10 it would look way better if the pokemang was on transparent backround


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 27, 2010)

xD he looks so cute with that hat on and that smug look of his and it's not extremely saturated (tho i wouldn't push it) so i'm giving this a 8'5-9/10


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 27, 2010)

Bad ass. 
10/10


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

8.5/10

Its real nice, I just find it looks a bit flat

I like her clothes


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2010)

Kamina and Shimonnnn

I liked the pic when I first saw it so 7/10


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

supper nice 8/10 love the art


----------



## olaf (Feb 28, 2010)

7/10 I like the simplicty, but the gray bg kinda turns me off


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

umm creepy 5/10


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2010)

ehhh. not a fan of pairings

7/10


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2010)

5/10 I don't really know what it is XD


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

winery ed soo cute great gift and art  9/10


----------



## krome (Mar 1, 2010)

6/10 

Not bad.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 1, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

9/10


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2010)

NaruSaku is really not my fav. But I like sakura  7/10


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Mar 1, 2010)

Its cute 10/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 1, 2010)

3/10, kinda interesting like your sig, but far less creative due to the lack of border and any real alterations


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

i like it 8/10


----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 1, 2010)

Still hawt.  8/10


----------



## Innocence (Mar 1, 2010)

6/10            .


----------



## K (Mar 1, 2010)

10/10.
Bretty badass...
Kinda looks like a blonde Mugen (SC).


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

nice job 9/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 2, 2010)

7/10, good stock, great transparency, good choice of border


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2010)

As good as a gif avy can get.

8.5/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

too shadowy umm 7/10


----------



## Rainney (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't really like renders for avatars, so 6/10 :sweat


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 2, 2010)

Sexy cute  8/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 2, 2010)

7/10, good gif...I think it might look a bit better if you use the tween feature between the images when they're up close, and when it zooms back out.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

nice gift hmm 8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 2, 2010)

Very cute.

10/10


----------



## Signifies (Mar 2, 2010)

10/10 

thats even cuter!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

sweet avatar its such s nice art style 9/10


----------



## Rainney (Mar 3, 2010)

8/10 Love the art and her hair reminds me of Amu. Cute border as well


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 3, 2010)

Utau, reminds me Shugo and that is a plus for me. 

8/10


----------



## krome (Mar 3, 2010)

8/10 Very cool. Love the border.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 3, 2010)

Pretty smooth 

9/10


----------



## Rainney (Mar 3, 2010)

9/10 adorable


----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 3, 2010)

So cute!!  10/10


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 4, 2010)

Quality doesn't look too good and size matters. 6/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

its cool nice effect 8/10


----------



## murasex (Mar 4, 2010)

not feeling the border. might as well just went with no border. and needs some color  adjustment there and maybe a body =/ 

6/10


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 4, 2010)

Muras stuff always looked great.

I like the contrast in colors and how they pop out. 

9/10


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2010)

9/10

I like the stock, I like the colours, and I love the border


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 4, 2010)

5/10, decent border...kinda creepy stock though...even with me assuming that it's you.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 4, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

the trans is well done and its colorful and cute 

9/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

sauce owned

8/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 5, 2010)

1/10, don't like it at all...it's not very clear, so it has no comedic value like I assume you were intending...on top of that, it has no border, and seems a bit choppy.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 7, 2010)

7/10 gif I dont know what do say really.


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2010)

text is "meh"

7.5/10


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2010)

hahah that's really good. It seems just like a skull smoking a cigarette, but it has a message that might be: "Smoking leads to your death" or "smoking shortens your life span" .
10/10


----------



## K (Mar 8, 2010)

9/10.
Pretty nice..


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2010)

Like the border. Nice loop.

8/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 9, 2010)

super cruel n evil 9/10


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 9, 2010)

7/10 I like the colours and animation.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

wow great design very nice colors 9/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 10, 2010)

Its nice. I like the border, I don't know who that is though.

7.8/10


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 10, 2010)

7/10, again, good gif and loop, but the sacrifice of quality is again unnecessary....deleting more of the duplicate frames and such and adjusting the timing will do just as good of a job without the drop in quality.


----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 10, 2010)

9/10
Bad ass gif.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Dawwwww 

10/10 love


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 10, 2010)

8/10, simple crop, but surprisingly fresh.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 11, 2010)

pretty good and the blurring/whiting out is done nicely. 8/10


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 11, 2010)

9/10 The effects, border, Naruto & colours look really cool.


----------



## Love. (Mar 11, 2010)

7/10.

Nice n simple.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks good  8/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 11, 2010)

10/10 i lovez it


----------



## Madara Mad (Mar 11, 2010)

8/10, I like the pastel. A bit jumbled though.


----------



## Roy (Mar 12, 2010)

ehhh. its not very good. i like madara though

3.5/10


----------



## chrisp (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't get what it's supposed to be a parody of, but it's cool

7/10.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 14, 2010)

i am usually fond of your avatars since they don't look as "busy" as most of the ones NFians are using. glad to see that you're using a (cute) naruto one now. :] i wish the colors were a bit brighter though~ 9'5/10 because i'm very biased.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

Simply amazing as always.

10/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Mar 14, 2010)

This avatar looks good. 10 even though I'm not a Pokemon fan.


----------



## Roy (Mar 14, 2010)

^Its nice. 7/10



chrisp said:


> I don't get what it's supposed to be a parody of, but it's cool
> 
> 7/10.


Its not a parody btw. Its art. By Mike Mitchell to be exact.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 14, 2010)

Haha awesome! 10/10


----------



## Morphine (Mar 14, 2010)

9/10

could be brighter


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 14, 2010)

nice avy
9.5/10
who's she and what series she's from?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Simply amazing as always.
> 
> 10/10


domo 


sapphireninja said:


> nice avy
> 9.5/10
> who's she and what series she's from?


i heart it, EM is good at making avatars
9'5


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

Emmy made mine too (he's my pet ). I usually make my stuff, but I was talking to him on Skype so I just asked him to 

10/10 still of course


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

10/10 she soo cute

great colors


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 14, 2010)

Simple, but good. 8/10


----------



## krome (Mar 14, 2010)

10/10

Adorable. I love the stock to pieces.


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 15, 2010)

interesting 
8.5/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2010)

ciel is cute and its well done hmm 9/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 16, 2010)

not bad at all 8/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

nice effects.

8/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 16, 2010)

i luv star wars so 8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Paramore and the effects 

9/10


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 16, 2010)

9/10 Very Interesting.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2010)

kotone love it soo much 9/10 

great colors and effects


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2010)

It's good, but it needs some text and maybe 150x150 
7/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 16, 2010)

pretty cool 8/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2010)

still very nice 8/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 17, 2010)

it even tweened at the end. pretty good length for a jr avy

8/10


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 18, 2010)

8/10 funny & clever :3


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 18, 2010)

Very little. But nice colours. 7/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2010)

cute avy great colors and i can see it xD

9/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 18, 2010)

I like it ^_^

8/10


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 18, 2010)

nice one 
8/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2010)

very nice. I think it looks better without a border, so that was a nice touch

8/10


----------



## Jimin (Mar 19, 2010)

8/10, the thing itself isn't bad but the concept is far too unusual for my tastes.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 20, 2010)

2/10

Nice attempt at humor, but it's very dull and boring.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2010)

good gif for a jr member

8/10


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 21, 2010)

Um.. 7/10?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 22, 2010)

I really like the colours. 8/10


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 22, 2010)

10/10 so cute ne^^


----------



## Anarch (Mar 24, 2010)

7/10.bit hazy.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Roy (Mar 25, 2010)

It's very nice. 8/10


----------



## SoulEvans (Mar 27, 2010)

...i think its nice
 7/10


----------



## Norc (Mar 27, 2010)

it is cool 8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 27, 2010)

8/10


----------



## K (Mar 28, 2010)

9/10.
What is it?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

hmm 8/10...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 29, 2010)

eh..6/10
nothing special..


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Kay said:


> 9/10.
> What is it?



Roxas and Namine from Kingdom Hearts.

9/10


----------



## K (Apr 1, 2010)

9/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 1, 2010)

I usually get a 10 from you, I am disappoint ;<

I dunno what it is, but it's cute. 10/10


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

i like it 9/10 

colorful good trans..and not too much effects


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't want to effect the hell out of it. It's pretty much just a trans. I like how it has the drawn and colored effect to it, so I left it alone 

9/10


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 3, 2010)

8/10

Cute


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 3, 2010)

Then why the ?

8/10. The border's too thick (in my opinion) and the star thing seems a tad random


----------



## rclawliet (Apr 3, 2010)

8/10 - could have been better, I'd like it to have more effects


----------



## Anarch (Apr 3, 2010)

lelouch X cc gets a 7/10.

deserves to be bigger and get a border.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Energetic! 8/!0


----------



## K (Apr 3, 2010)

8/10.
Nice border.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Apr 4, 2010)

9/10 
Lines up nicely with your name and your special title. Special colors that yet look natural.


----------



## Suzie (Apr 4, 2010)

4/10.
I'm not really liking it, sorry.
Quality and everything could be a lot better.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

rclawliet said:


> 8/10 - could have been better, I'd like it to have more effects



Like what? And not to sound like a bitch, but the only possible effect I see on yours is color screwing. Like I stated before, I like the drawn and colored look to it. I didn't find it necessary to add a shitload of effects.

8/10 for the above user


----------



## Anarch (Apr 4, 2010)

8/10
very cute


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know who that is, but I love it. 

9/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a dude from Durarara  but I don't know his name.

9/10


----------



## Becko (Apr 5, 2010)

10/10

very nicely drawn ^^


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 6, 2010)

9/10
It'd be cooler if you were able to make it a senior avvy cause the stock looks hella awesome.


----------



## K (Apr 6, 2010)

9/10                          .


----------



## Shizune (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow that's ugly.

0/10


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 7, 2010)

9/10, I'd prefer a dark border but that's just me.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2010)

8/10...........it should be a bit more zoomed in...also the art is abit iffy..


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 7, 2010)

You know, you could stop rating my set on every thread so that someone else can.

8.5/10, I have no real complaints about it aside from the tiny dots in the corner.


----------



## chubby (Apr 7, 2010)

8.767392/10

I don't know what the hell it is, but it made me laugh.


----------



## K (Apr 7, 2010)

8/10                     .


----------



## krome (Apr 7, 2010)

9/10

Effeminate batman > every other batman.


----------



## K (Apr 8, 2010)

10/10 .
pretty damn good.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 10, 2010)

7/10 funnehh. But don't know what it is ('.')'


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 10, 2010)

10/10 i love him


----------



## K (Apr 10, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Anarch (Apr 10, 2010)

9/10

             .


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2010)

blurry

5/10


----------



## Anarch (Apr 10, 2010)

9/10

Barney FTW !!! also i made that,lol


----------



## Proxy (Apr 11, 2010)

9/10

"How long do you think my Bankai is?"


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2010)

9/10

very nice


----------



## K (Apr 12, 2010)

10/10                             .


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 13, 2010)

6/10, the stock is beautiful (I love Lily's work), the composition is nice, but I feel like there is not much work on it otherwise. Oh well, I guess simplicity is better sometimes.


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice :33

8/10


----------



## Anarch (Apr 13, 2010)

10/10              .


----------



## olaf (Apr 15, 2010)

8/10 great, but that cropped text doesn't look that good


----------



## Anarch (Apr 15, 2010)

chain smoker gives you a 9


----------



## Morphine (Apr 15, 2010)

11/10

alice is amazing


----------



## Juli (Apr 16, 2010)

Kay said:


> 10/10                             .





Starrk said:


> 10/10              .



Guys..please leave a little comment if you rate or else I'll start deleting posts like this as spam.


----------



## Dyon (Apr 16, 2010)

Morphine,
I love the colours and the softness of yours. 9/10

(btw. Juli,
the whole composition of yours is simply amazing! )

here's the stock of mine (just to see the difference):


----------



## Juli (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh well..

@Dyon: Thank you. :3 
I really like what you did with the background here, the border is also very nice. His face could be a bit more centered though. [8/10]


----------



## Anarch (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10 ,beautiful stock,brilliant colours,nice border.

Also there's nothing in the opening post about comments;sometimes especially when you give one a 10 there _is_ nothing to say.

Also when i give a low rating and have nothing nice to say i don't,better to say nothing than post an insult.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10. Nice gif although I tend to like the flowing kind, that loop very nicely. 

It does now. You post in these thread to get to know what people think about your avatar, signature and 5/10 or 3/10 isn't saying enough. You can find something you like with most avatar, colors, border etc and all you have to say is "I didnt really like the avatar as a whole but the colours used is nice".


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 18, 2010)

as expected of you, a fine piece once again. i love the colors, they're not too bright, and the artwork is sublime. the border is really winsome, i can never get mine to look like that (). the text looks pretty as well, what font is this? however i know that you can do more with this avatar. do love it so you'll get a *9* from me.

edit: i keep getting distracted by your name-crown and smiley-title.


----------



## Juli (Apr 18, 2010)

Totally digging the colours and the border. A little highlight would be nice. [8/10]



Starrk said:


> 9/10 ,beautiful stock,brilliant colours,nice border.
> 
> Also there's nothing in the opening post about comments;sometimes especially when you give one a 10 there _is_ nothing to say.
> 
> Also when i give a low rating and have nothing nice to say i don't,better to say nothing than post an insult.



Sorry for that. I didn't check the OP because I assumed that it clearly stated to rate AND comment. 

When you give a low rating I think it's even more fair to the other user if you explain your rating and maybe try to give some ideas for improvement. We just want to encourage you to give more constructive criticism and also we want to avoid that people only use this thread to get their postcount up (not saying this was your intent).


----------



## Morphine (Apr 18, 2010)

10/10 the border & the colours are amazing.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10 nice colours ,good stock.i like her posture most,with the mic in hand.cool.





Juli said:


> Sorry for that. I didn't check the OP because I assumed that it clearly stated to rate AND comment.



it does now i guess.


----------



## colours (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10

gif flows nicely and is good quality


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10

Awesome work; definitely like the background of it


----------



## Ziko (Apr 19, 2010)

7/10
Don't know what manga that is, put it looks pretty funny I guess


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 19, 2010)

8/10, interesting border, and great stock.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 19, 2010)

8/10

Roy  But I don't like his evil face


----------



## krome (Apr 19, 2010)

8/10 

Cute stock. Looks decent overall.


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 19, 2010)

8/10, good transparency, great stock. Could use a different border IMO....but then again, I've never been a fan of the dotted line borders.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2010)

the quality is very good and the fragment is decent, however i would choose a different border, it's too standard for my taste

fade-out is good as well, 7'5/10


----------



## Morphine (Apr 20, 2010)

10/10 as usual :<#

lovely


----------



## Eternity (Apr 20, 2010)

7/10 

10char


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 21, 2010)

5/10, decent stock and effects, but I've never been a fan of just cropping a segment from the sig....also, could be improved upon with a better border.


----------



## Griever (Apr 22, 2010)

10/10 it looks really good, i like the effect.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 24, 2010)

Just effing awesome 11/10


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 24, 2010)

7/10, good stock, and like the German flag thrown into the background. could use a border though.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Apr 24, 2010)

Moritsune said:


> 7/10, good stock, and like the German flag thrown into the background. could use a border though.



the stock is me 
I just might give it that..but i'm feeling a bit lazy

8/10


----------



## Dyon (Apr 26, 2010)

the stock's not bad, but in my view (und ich bin auch deutsch, jawoll) it's a tiny bit too patriotic. 6,5/10


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 26, 2010)

i have seen the stock many times, i noticed that few things were changed but then again the only size available for you at this moment is 125x125 so effects don't really matter since they'll turn to shit anyways.  it's decent. 5'5 because i dunno man


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2010)

Envy  

8/10


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 27, 2010)

8/10......its just conan...but it looks interesting


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2010)

weird color to use with naruto. nice enough

7/10


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 27, 2010)

9/10                       XD.


----------



## Shizune (Apr 27, 2010)

5/10

It's somewhat pretty, but it would have looked a good deal better without that funny rippling effect tacked on.


----------



## Roy (Apr 28, 2010)

ehhh. not into the whole yaoi thing. 

5/10


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice, 9/10


----------



## Ayakashi (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks good, i give it an 8. But it seems a bit blurry due to the coloring.

edit:  Stark, the quality of the picture is not bad, I used effects to make it look like this, you know, old.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 29, 2010)

6/10
it's okay,could've been better quality.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 29, 2010)

9/10.

For crazy or horny Shika.


----------



## Laex (Apr 29, 2010)

6/10

It's really just a cropped picture by the looks of it.


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 29, 2010)

6/10, not really a fan of the stock...some of the effects are pretty nice though (mainly the flowers or whatever the fuck they are). Could use a better border.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 30, 2010)

7/10.
-3 for the visible subs.


----------



## Laex (Apr 30, 2010)

7/10

Nice stock and all but the transing is shitty.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 30, 2010)

9/10.great work.blue is an awesome colour to work with.


----------



## Laex (Apr 30, 2010)

7/10.

The colors are a bit messed, Green hair and red skin, selective color would fix that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2010)

9/10 , delicious XD


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2010)

It looks very good. The black and red color combo looks very good.

8/10.


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2010)

hmm its alright the the name kind of ruins it...

8/10


----------



## Laex (May 1, 2010)

5/10.

Its actually not good at all, imo.

The stock quality isnt the greatest and the white overlay is too strong.


----------



## Moritsune (May 1, 2010)

9/10, haha, nice stock, great effects, and nice border


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2010)

Cool gif with a nice border.

7.5/10.


----------



## Laex (May 1, 2010)

8/10

Really nice stock, and plain and simple. But could use more.


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2010)

Awesome. It looks delcious, too. 

8/10.


----------



## Higawa (May 3, 2010)

Looks really nice just a bit too dark for me

9/10


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2010)

9/10.looks really cool (pun intended  )


----------



## Kathutet (May 3, 2010)

good-looking effects, good quality stock and the blue color make this avatar an excellent image. 9'5/10


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

10/10

Amazing as always kenneth


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2010)

9/10.deliciously amazing.Alice is wonderful.


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

9/10

Alice is very wonderful


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (May 3, 2010)

10/10 that's one tasty avy


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

7/10


An av of ballack would be better


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2010)

@Dave:10/10.Germany are my 2nd favourites in the WC.
@Laex:same as before.


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

9/10.


You better not say spain is your favorite  + Your location, i dotn get it  

/location is part of the av.


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2010)

9/10.Argentina is my favourite.as for the rest i take it you don't read/watch Bleach ?


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

9/10.


Oh, okay then  No i dont, but the grammar in that phrase is O_O


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

8.5/10

it's awesome but it makes me hungry


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2010)

9/10.love the colours and the border.

@Leax:the grammar isn't supposed to be correct.That's the name of a chapter involving Starrk,a character from Bleach after whom i named my profile.


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

8/10 

Very nice, though it's a little difficult to see the stock.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Looks very nice. I like the print in the background, too.

7.8/10.


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

You doll'd her up. 9/10


----------



## Punpun (May 3, 2010)

9 / 10, what a beautiful pikachu 

Edit: Not funny


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

7/10

Oh you juniors and your small avs  Nice though


----------



## Laex (May 4, 2010)

7/10. Good but the quality isnt the greatest


----------



## Scizor (May 6, 2010)

Very nice image, and nice shape.

8.2/10.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 6, 2010)

it's nice 6/10 but i don't like sasuke


----------



## Scizor (May 6, 2010)

Green day's awesome, imo.

But not so much when they dress up as pirates. 

7/10.


----------



## Laex (May 6, 2010)

7/10

The quality isnt the greatest and i dont really like the effects.


----------



## Kathutet (May 7, 2010)

to be honest this looks like a cropped pic, with some color adjustments slapped on it at the most
4/10

MAKE BETTER USE OF YOUR FUCKWIN AVATAR SPACE


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2010)

Naruto looks badass, and I like the colors.

8/10.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

8/10 not bad.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 7, 2010)

8/10 its cool <3


----------



## Laex (May 7, 2010)

6/10.

Nice and all, but could use more.



Kenneth said:


> to be honest this looks like a cropped pic, with some color adjustments slapped on it at the most
> 4/10
> 
> MAKE BETTER USE OF YOUR FUCKWIN AVATAR SPACE



If you saw the stock you'd know how amazing she is.


----------



## Anarch (May 8, 2010)

transition could've been smoother.last frame/s should be slower.6.5/10.


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

8/10, nice colors but the subject fades into the background too much


It would look shitty slower + Big avs lack having much room for transitions


----------



## K (May 8, 2010)

8/10.
Nice shape and border.
The gif on the other hand...meh.

It isn't lengthy.
You jammed 20 frames under 300 KB.
You could use more frames, or increase the contrast a tad.


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

8.5/10

It's good, and a nice stock.


You can't use past 20 frames in large avs and still have decent quality under the size limit.


----------



## krome (May 8, 2010)

8/10 

You whip out that knife of yours, little Kakashi


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

9.5/10

Really nice  Too thick of a border?


----------



## K (May 8, 2010)

Laex said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> It's good, and a nice stock.
> 
> ...





you sir, don't know my specialties.
9/10.


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

Decent i guess, but little effects, 8/10


You lack knowing mine


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2010)

Colorful, I like that.

7.5/10.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 8, 2010)

u again  6/10


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

8/10

Rather slow but good quality


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2010)

7/10

damn big ava


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2010)

7/10, ew, Sasuke.


----------



## Laex (May 9, 2010)

10/10

Just for gloria


----------



## Mukiru (May 9, 2010)

Laex said:


> 10/10
> 
> Just for gloria



10/10

haha hottie :3 

BIG SIZE TOO!! hahaha


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2010)

I like green, and I like music. =)

8/10.


----------



## Laex (May 9, 2010)

7/10

Decent, could be better and the quality isnt the greatest.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 9, 2010)

10/10, amazing


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2010)

9/10

It's a realy good trans and a nice stock.


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

10/10 

- Awesome Boarder, I like the cute Sasuke stock and awesome Colours.


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2010)

Xbox 

Nice effects and everything. Though i dislike the red controller.

9/10


----------



## K (May 10, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2010)

9/10

A really nice gif. Could use a transition though.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2010)

Young sasuke. Nostalgic and it looks rather well.

8/10.


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2010)

6/10

A really basic av and the quality of it isnt the greatest.


----------



## Undaunted (May 11, 2010)

7/10

nice effects but you already know i absolutely loathe that stock


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2010)

10/10

Good shit is good.


----------



## Mukiru (May 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> 10/10
> 
> Good shit is good.



9/10

Love the colors and the boarder :3 and cute sasuke by the way.


----------



## Laex (May 11, 2010)

10/10

Really good. Nice text, effects and stocks.


----------



## Kek (May 11, 2010)

Cute Sasuke, cool effects, nice border, and it's an envious 150x200 avy.

10/10


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2010)

Very awesome. Both the effect and soul eater.

8.5/10.


----------



## Morphine (May 12, 2010)

7/10 a little dark for my taste


----------



## Laex (May 12, 2010)

Morphine said:


> 7/10 a little dark for my taste



You rated your own av?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 12, 2010)

10/10 still


----------



## Laex (May 12, 2010)

I even made this av myself 


8/10. Im liking it more and more.


----------



## Kek (May 12, 2010)

10/10 

So true...


----------



## Laex (May 12, 2010)

7/10.

I really dont like it very much at all, weird colors nad has the dissolve layer otg. o-o


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

I don't know if it's just me.. but your avy gives off this pixalated look. Weird. 

7/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> I even made this av myself
> 
> 
> 8/10. Im liking it more and more.



I made mine too 

You gave me a 9 last time  but 10/10 still for you 

Edit: 9/10 for you


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

9/10 

 The border works well.


----------



## krome (May 13, 2010)

8/10 

Fucking awesome stock.


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

This stock :icameplz


10/10 A most excellent gif.


----------



## Blaze (May 13, 2010)

Do you think my ava and sig go well together? The question in your sig got me thinking, do they? I love you ava. 9/10


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2010)

Very nice. Nice color combo.

8/10.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

7/10

Decent. :I


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2010)

8/10 interesting stock


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

8/10.

Basic is basic.


----------



## Anarch (May 16, 2010)

8/10.
nice effects          .


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

8/10.

He still fades into the background too much.


----------



## Aggressor (May 16, 2010)

_10/10_
Good colourisation and effects. Doesn't go overboard and the effects suit the stock really well.


----------



## Laex (May 16, 2010)

9/10

its basic but good


----------



## Nimademe (May 16, 2010)

9.5/10, clean, smooth, and oh so sexy.


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2010)

7/10

a little too plain


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2010)

10/10

Peanut Butter = Win.


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

9/10

Simple but really nice.


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2010)

9/10 could have used a thinner border


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

9/10

Could use any border at all + I had to use thick border to cover up Keisha's fail


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2010)

10/10 for Keisha


----------



## Laex (May 17, 2010)

9/10


       .


----------



## Kathutet (May 18, 2010)

the effects look great and the colour combo is winsome, i had to spend some time to figure out what stock was used but seeing how i'm a fan of this here pairing i noticed quickly. the yellow blurry stuff looks odd but still cool and the image was repeated on the bottom, cool but nowadays this is kinda standard for requests. i love what she did with the little dots to separate the repeated part of the pic tho and the border looks cool as well, on a subtle patterned background like the naruto skin one. not so much on very dark skins. there is some emotional background to this stock so i'm gonna be biased. 

9/10


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2010)

10/10 awesome shit right there


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2010)

Pretty lighting. =)

7/10.


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2010)

8/10 

pretty dark but still nice


----------



## Laex (May 19, 2010)

8/10

Basic av is basic.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 19, 2010)

Laex said:


> 9/10
> 
> Could use any border at all + I had to use thick border to cover up Keisha's fail



I  my lil Keishachu pek so no bad mouthing her fail 

10/10 as always


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2010)

I would like it more without the border. 7/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 20, 2010)

Really? When I had trans avies without borders, I was told they would look better with them. Oh well.

8/10


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)

8/10

Oh damn yuri.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 20, 2010)

You gave me a 9 last time 

10/10 still for you.


----------



## Laex (May 20, 2010)

8/10.

I like changing my mind.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 20, 2010)

well, okay..

10 still.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 22, 2010)

9/10 sexy~


----------



## Amphi (May 22, 2010)

9/10 very sexy


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2010)

Pretty bland Naruto avy. Nothing special about it. The BG seems nice enough though.

6.5/10


----------



## Laex (May 22, 2010)

10/10

Oh damn roy you've done it again


----------



## Amphi (May 23, 2010)

8/10
cute though im not into that match up but occasionally they may have their moments


----------



## RockpiRate (May 23, 2010)

10/10 very cool i like Naruto in SM


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2010)

9/10 nice colours

for my av: praise Behati everyone


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

9/10

Its not bad. Its pretty good.


----------



## Laex (May 23, 2010)

10/10

damnright,


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

9/10 Not a fan of that but its really well done.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 23, 2010)

7/10, dunno what it's from + quality isn't great.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

hawt      8/10


----------



## Laex (May 25, 2010)

10/10


----------



## krome (May 27, 2010)

10/10 

Izaya x Mikado?


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2010)

Nice. I like bleach. =D

7/10.


----------



## Laex (May 27, 2010)

I am disliking your choice of border.

9/10.


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2010)

I like it. I like the orange, and the text in the background.

7/10.


----------



## Laex (May 29, 2010)

7/10

You and your red borders :c The camera flare also looks a bit too sharp.


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2010)

Laex said:


> 7/10
> 
> You and your red borders :c The camera flare also looks a bit too sharp.



Red<3 =3

And you're right, but I like it like this ^_^

7/10 for you, still. for before mentioned reasons =3


----------



## Morphine (May 30, 2010)

8/10 too much contrast


----------



## Laex (May 30, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2010)

I still like it. Especially the background color. =D

7/10.


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

8/10

Is simple. A bit boring imo, no real color scheme.


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2010)

stock stolen from yours truly 10/10


----------



## Laex (May 31, 2010)

10/10

Fuck yeah


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 31, 2010)

10/10
I LOL'ed.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 1, 2010)

very nice quality on the GIF, also the border suits it well. it lacks colours but this is just preference so i'll let that slip~ 8'5/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 1, 2010)

great gif! 
The border is meh to me though, but everything else is great. Very unique.
9.5/10


----------



## krome (Jun 1, 2010)

9/10 

Very cool gif. The quality is nice, as is the content.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2010)

Bleach<3

8/10.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 1, 2010)

7/10
plain, but I like the size of it.

Wow, sounds like a that's what she said..


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2010)

9/10

The gif is great. The only downside is that the frames are a bit jumpy between them.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

thats racist? thats hilarious! 

10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Scizor (Jun 2, 2010)

It sure made me smile.

8/10.


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2010)

7/10

Too simple and weird dimensions imo.


----------



## krome (Jun 4, 2010)

8/10

Absolutely love the colors.


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2010)

10/10

I dont know. But


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10 damn your 150 x 200


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10

Could be better if it was a trans.


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice avy it got that vibe
9.5/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10

It's a bit blurry and boring


----------



## b e o (Jun 6, 2010)

6

The sharpness gives it a pixelated/pixel art kind of feel, which is okay. Colors clash too much.


----------



## Laex (Jun 6, 2010)

6/10

Why so tiny :c And it could use more frames for more fluid movement.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2010)

9/10

bigger is better.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2010)

8/10

it's pretty good


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 7, 2010)

nice avy yet i think the colors is a bit too bright
9/10


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2010)

8/10

it's a little too big


----------



## Laex (Jun 8, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks really good.
And I like the color.

8/10.


----------



## Laex (Jun 9, 2010)

7/10

Im not too fond of the content and the colors are alright.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2010)

Alice/10                                 .


----------



## Laex (Jun 10, 2010)

8/10

Id hit that?


----------



## Ayakashi (Jun 11, 2010)

It's an 8 bc. it's hard to make out what's there, also too much Pokemon.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2010)

6/10

very plain


----------



## Laex (Jun 11, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)

10/10


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 12, 2010)

8/10 don't like cigarettes


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)

7/10 nice gif


----------



## Psycho (Jun 12, 2010)

10/10 just because of the fap-factor


----------



## Laex (Jun 12, 2010)

5/10.

Its just...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

10/10


----------



## krome (Jun 13, 2010)

7.5/10

I like it.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 13, 2010)

9/10
love the effects.


----------



## Laex (Jun 14, 2010)

9/10

Its a bit choppy but


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 14, 2010)

it has few colors but they're bright alright, tho i would really advise to use more colors  also the border looks standard to me, and because of the extremely bright colors, and other effects it is incredibly difficult to see just what i'm looking at here

do love the little bit of red in the middle, and the scanlines (tho take it easy on those lol)


7/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 14, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

stop bugging me with that huge ava/10


----------



## krome (Jun 15, 2010)

8/10 Cute.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 17, 2010)

10/10 So good it's out of sight :ho


----------



## Laex (Jun 18, 2010)

/10.


----------



## krome (Jun 18, 2010)

7/10 

I really like the stock.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 18, 2010)

9/10

i really like it


----------



## Laex (Jun 19, 2010)

10/10

You and your avs :c


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 21, 2010)

it looks like a standard crop with a gray filter over it. 3/10 a woman like you should wear avatars so awesome even the pope would fap.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2010)

10/10

any suggestions?


----------



## Laex (Jun 21, 2010)

Kenneth comming in here being all serious-like. 

But really, this one could use moar :c


----------



## Juli (Jun 21, 2010)

Just a reminder:
Please don't use this thread for convoing or joking but for giving out constructive comments and criticism on the avatars. ;3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2010)

9/10 I don't like the contrast but the stock is beautiful


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

10/10

I like what you did thar. The stock is pretty  too.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2010)

It's really smooth, nice border too.

10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Being all serious now. 10/10

The contrast is nice, and the colors of the bckground make the light foreground pop.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2010)

i like the contrast

10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

10/10

Its a nice perspective and angle of the stock.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 23, 2010)

7/10 its okay


----------



## ~rocka (Jun 24, 2010)

5/10 

Im not really a big fan of her, sorry


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 24, 2010)

Naruto RLZzz! 10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 24, 2010)

8/10

Its nice. A but idek. An actual frame isnt very smooth, lots of random dots everywhere.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the solid border on it. 8/10


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2010)

9/10 a little too dark for my taste


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

8/10

Im disappointed but still good.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2010)

10/10

how come you are disappoint?


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2010)

8/10

Colors could be moar wow. amirite.

cuz its not mine


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2010)

I like it. Nice color change loop.

7/10.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2010)

7/10

it's a bit blurry and cut off


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the color orange, and its a nice imag overall.

7/10.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10

The quality isnt the greatest and the the fact that naruto goes completely off screen is sad


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the colors, and the pokémon 

Plus, I envy your avy size. 

8/10.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

7/10

Has a nice perspective and angle on it. but other than that..


----------



## Rubi (Jun 26, 2010)

10/10 I have a strange feeling that it's yaoi.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

Its obviously yoai.

8/10

It's nice buyt again too busy. The colors is n ice though.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 26, 2010)

10/10  I love the simplicity of the effects. The colors match it and the border suits it. And it being yaoi is a plus for me.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2010)

8/10

a little too morbid for my taste


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

10/10

Simple and beautiful.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 27, 2010)

6/10 I like that a lot of people have that  but simple I guess


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

7/10

The quality. is so.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 28, 2010)

germany :33 10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

9/10

The av is alot noice than the sig. imo.

The colros and the saturation are really nice.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 28, 2010)

football again

10/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 28, 2010)

7.10

Cute, but too much purpllee.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 29, 2010)

9/10 love the colors and just overall good quality


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

8/10

Imo, the colors dont match all that well. Looks a bit messy.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2010)

durarara  mikado looks too adorable though...i like the colors 


9/10


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

7/10

The colros are a bit too saturated and changed from the original stock and the quality is down. The overlaying texture is a bit too prominent for my liking.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2010)

10/10

it's gorgeous


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

9/10

If only Naruto wasnt being all woman


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2010)

10/10

could use a little more brightness though


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

9/10

His chest fades into the background a bit too much for my liking.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2010)

10/10

the font is really nice

and i was trying to achieve this glow effect


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 1, 2010)

9/10

I like it


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

10/10

What the fuck is happ[ening thar.


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 2, 2010)

Gifs are always awesomesauce :3

10/10


----------



## Higawa (Jul 2, 2010)

looks cool but could need some effects and a border
6/10


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2010)

9/10

not a fan of that particular border


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

9/10

The heart if a bit too prominent for my liking.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2010)

heart was in the original stock

10/10

nice flow


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

9/10

An gradient map put over the stock could have made it all blend together smoother.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 2, 2010)

5/10 im jealous I also want 200*150 

actually 10/10


----------



## Laex (Jul 2, 2010)

7/10

The border is meh and the actual picture is just plain and simple. Needs some effects.

its 150x200 actually.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2010)

10/10

germany vs spain on semi-finals


----------



## Higawa (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow thats nice

sex eyes 

10/10


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 8, 2010)

Something about the border i don't like yet
It match with the sig at least 
8/10


----------



## Smiley (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't know who he is, but he sure looks cool.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 8, 2010)

Semi-awesome sauce.

I'll give it an 8/10


----------



## Lammy (Jul 8, 2010)

7/10, Great colours and design unique narrow width.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2010)

10/10

i like it it's funny


----------



## Laex (Jul 9, 2010)

8/10

Isnt much effects and the rounded edges are a bit sloppy.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 10, 2010)

10/10

germany lost to spain


----------



## Laex (Jul 10, 2010)

7/10

Dem effects are a bit too heavy. And the rounded corners are still sloppy :c

They'll still beat Uruguay today.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 10, 2010)

Are you speaking of the World Cup? :33 Who's going against Uruguay? I've missed a few of the matches 

10/10


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jul 11, 2010)

7/10, it's okay, nothing special.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 11, 2010)

6/10. It's a cool render but it's not really a signature, it's just a cool render.


----------



## Laex (Jul 11, 2010)

^ wrong thread 



so 3/10 Its basically just a cropped picture, and it's very small


----------



## Morphine (Jul 12, 2010)

10/10

the lighting is superb


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

9/10

That blue filter is a bit too strong.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 12, 2010)

10/10

his eyes look a bit strange tho


----------



## Dylan (Jul 12, 2010)

Laex said:


> ^ wrong thread
> 
> 
> 
> so 3/10 Its basically just a cropped picture, and it's very small



Oh yeah, this is the avatar thread. It's not a cropped picture at all. It's a cut-out image placed on a white backgroud with all black/whitened apart from the sharingan. That is also the standard size for an avatar on most forums, just not this one.


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

9/10

Her eyes look a bit strange though.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 12, 2010)

5/10

Looks like a google image with a lighting effect. Plus I h.a.t.e Zak Effron.


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

4/10 A simple b/w image with one part having color.



First off you spelled Zac Efron wrong. Second, It's not Zac efron like wth. People keep thinking that rite. And its some pretty intense editing in fact.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought it was him too  but it looks really nice!

10/10


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

9/10

Could be sharpened a bit, would make it look so much nicer.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 12, 2010)

Eh, it's like months old. I really need a new set and i was gonna rep you apologizing, but it said I had to spread before repping you again. Sorry 

10/10, and who is it?


----------



## Dylan (Jul 12, 2010)

You just showed them pictures but they both look exactly the same. The editing isn't really 'intense' either. I'm not to bothered whether I spelt Zac Efron wrong or not, he's an idiot. You spelt 'rite' wrong. -_-


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

^ Try being ontopic.


4/10 The quality isnt that good, you can see random dots amid the dark sections of the av.

The fact is, they don't and you havent even seen the stock.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone can tell you they look abit more than similar. For once I agree with you, the quality on the avatar is bad. It's the only file I saved as PNG instead of JPG and that happens. :/


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 12, 2010)

5/10. I do like how it's black and white other than the blue eyes, they stick out


----------



## Laex (Jul 12, 2010)

9/10

The white stroke surrounded the stock gets a bit annoying, without it the av might look much better.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 12, 2010)

Other people said transes look crappy without the white outline  oh well. Who is the guy?

10/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

it's nice. ^-^  8/10


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

That movie looks good and your avy is nice 

9/10


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2010)

9/10

a little more brightness would be nice


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 13, 2010)

6/10

never really a meagan fox fan.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

I knew that was her  me neither, but it is a good pic (lighting and whatnot). I give Morphine a 9 despite my dislike of Meaghan (Megan..whichever spelling lol) and I give you a 6. It's blurry and misshapen


----------



## Laex (Jul 13, 2010)

Its a tad dark but still really nice.

9/10


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2010)

9/10

Not a big fan of the borders, but nice colors.


----------



## Laex (Jul 13, 2010)

8/10

Its really fast and the quality isn't so good.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't know you liked Zach Efron! 

8.5/10










lol i'm just messing with ya


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 14, 2010)

I was about to say 

9/10 still


----------



## Dylan (Jul 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> I didn't know you liked Zach Efron!
> 
> 8.5/10
> 
> ...



The one with the Zac Effron signature said it's not Zac Effron and he thinks it looks nothing like him.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2010)

3/10

blurry and misshapen


----------



## Dylan (Jul 14, 2010)

6/10 I like the lighting and her eyes.

I know my avatar's blurry. The forum messed it. When I made it, it was bigger and less pixelated.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 15, 2010)

Deran Oburienu said:


> The one with the Zac Effron signature said it's not Zac Effron and he thinks it looks nothing like him.



You didn't rate me  and I believe I gave you a 5/10 before for the same reasons stated by Morphine.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

Deran Oburienu said:


> 6/10 I like the lighting and her eyes.
> 
> I know my avatar's blurry. The forum messed it. When I made it, it was bigger and less pixelated.



hmm did you put it in a 150x150 size ?

otherwise reason its blurry is your limit is 125x125.....

kiri 9/10 since it is a tad dark..


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 16, 2010)

And yours is a tad bright, but I still like it 

10/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 16, 2010)

​
alrighty-o

things to like:


quality fanart
subtle dots on border
cuteness factor
scanlines (once again subtle, maybe too subtle)
things to dislike:



it needs vivid colors, this is a pairing and vivid bright colours should be associated with the emotion this fanart is trying to show; love. enhancing the color of the eyes (blue, fuck yea bright blue mother f-) and maybe clothing (?) might make this fuckwin
some text could be placed somewhere here, it would definitely add to the avatar
moarrrrrrrr effects! i don't see enough of them
the image appears to have been edited so that its colors became bland, most likely this was done by placing a red layer on it, then applying a blending option such as multiply which is easily detected because of the red-ish color on the women her teeth (similar to hyper-contrast on avatars, this be one of my major dislikes) - same as point one so this doesn't really count, however i can't stress this enough
experiment with a variety of borders more often! or create your own unique kind
go wild with more colors on one image! not everything has to have the same kind of color, try to match the moodset and the characters
i give this one a 6'5 out of 10



i love rating but i don't do it often  if you're asking yourself why i copied your ava, i do this because i want to see & write almost instantly and not switch tabs every five seconds to check it out again


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow. I should link Keisha since she made it (Kairi) 

Yours is amazingly awesome and gets a 10/10 of course


----------



## Smiley (Jul 16, 2010)

<3 Sora & Kingdom hearts.

10/10 and very nice border


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 16, 2010)

10/10, it looks very nice


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10 _It's nice and I like the border but it looks to me like a straight crop from the signature._


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10 naruto rocks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

7/10 still the quality sucks you need it resized


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> 7/10 still the quality sucks you need it resized



Wrong thread, this is for avatars. I made the same mistake once.

9/10 _Her face is a little to bright but I like everything else._


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

i wasn't talking about yours 

yours is a 8/10

the quality is still not good...and its not really WOW its just plain....


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

5/10

Looks too overdone and the effects dont blend that well with the stock. The rounded edges are a bit rigid and the border is blahh.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 16, 2010)

8/10 FOR ZAC EFRON

But on a serious note, the lighting is just a tad bit too strong and needs a bit more effects.

@Kenneth: Thanks babe. I had to kind of blend the colors, because the stock was very noisy. I don't like that.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2010)

10/10

it's awesome kairibabez love the colours


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

10/10

Shit is simple, coloring and real nice


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

7/10 

_It gets kinda boring when you see it all the time. The lightings perfect mind. I don't like the height of the avatar though. And i'm still confused as to whether or not it's Zac Efron. _


----------



## Kairi (Jul 17, 2010)

4/10.

While Naruto is OK, the stock is just plain. It looks like you desaturated the whole pic and left the eyes only colored. Size doesn't matter, the colors are so dull it makes me not want to look at it. It seems a bit LQ as well. It does nothing for what it _could_ have been.

Also; That is not Zac Efron and I'm sure Laex has told you that. That is Logan Lerman, I believe.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2010)

10/10

still could use a little brightness imo


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

9/10

While Michael Jackson is , it's a bit blurry and moves a bit fast (In my perspective)


----------



## Dylan (Jul 17, 2010)

6/10 

The colours are nice but more effects could have been used. It should have been a bit lighter to.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

5/10

not liking the blue eyes on naruto...


----------



## Laex (Jul 17, 2010)

4/10


Just a basic manga panel cropped.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

but shes so hawt  lol



haha ur avy is all over the place..are those pokemon?..i stopped following after gold/silver


9/10


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 17, 2010)

7/10, matches the sig (what series is she from?).


----------



## Tuan (Jul 17, 2010)

7.8938383/10 O_o cant relly tell what it is.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 18, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> 5/10
> 
> not liking the blue eyes on naruto...



You're right. As the creator of Naruto, I should have changed his eye colour from the start.

Last posts avatar, ^

7/10.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 19, 2010)

4/10, It's pretty bland...


----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

6/10

It's a bit too much going on. The stock is lost in the background.


----------



## Hiruzen Sensei (Jul 19, 2010)

8/10 like the colors!


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

0/10

wtf?

edit; wrong thread lmao

2/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 19, 2010)

cute pic, vivid colors, decent trans but trans pictures have a bad side; they can never do what a full ava does  never

7'5/10 for a decent trans


i did not mean transsexual


----------



## Nimander (Jul 19, 2010)

If you say so, Kenneth.

8/10 BTW


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2010)

8/10

pretty plane but nice overall could use more contrast


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

8/10

Seems a bit bleh. Its like a white overlay but still darkish. Dem round edges are not good.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

lol wut?

8/10


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

It's so simple. but so .

9/10


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 21, 2010)

wat

9/10 for making me laugh


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2010)

10/10

it's very nice


----------



## Laex (Jul 23, 2010)

9/10

Just for ttgl. Could use some more effects.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 25, 2010)

Good quality, and it matches the sig. 

7.5/10


----------



## Smiley (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the scetchy effect, and the contrasts.

8/10


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2010)

8/10

It holds on the last frame too long and the transition is a bit too quick.
Although, good quality.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

Latex gimme your big ava size :33

10/10


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 28, 2010)

while i commented and praised the contrast in your sig earlier, this time the contrast is rather negative. i am speaking of the contrast with your sig, which is great. the avatar looks too plain, dull, bland, and rather blurry in comparison to it.  needs a totally different border, needs sharpness or just more/brighter color to it. i suggest also to add effects to liven it up a little, even if his look is rather dark.

and no, liven it up doesn't mean make it look like disney but to make it look more attractive in a GFX manner. this could be made into an awesome, sick, fuckwin ava if more effort is put in.

4/10


----------



## Elle (Jul 28, 2010)

10/10    Amazing looking ~ here the bright light white makes an incredibly striking contrast to the deeper colored background.  Excellent!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2010)

8/10.

Love the soft colors and stock, but the avy could use some boss borders.


----------



## Elle (Jul 28, 2010)

8/10 Amusing... XD

[agree w/your assessment btw and added a more distinctive border ]


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

9/10


minato da based gawd.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2010)

7/10

too much effects


----------



## Higawa (Jul 29, 2010)

Dunno perhaps a border im not sure
looks good tho  9/10


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

Compared to your sig, the colors are a bit dull. It also needs to be sharpened, but that would bring out the LQ of the stock. 7/10.


----------



## krome (Jul 29, 2010)

9/10

Too cool. I don't really like the border, though.


----------



## Micha (Jul 29, 2010)

9/10
I love animated gif avatars. Love the border around it. Plus it has a hot asian guy in it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

7/10.

It's an interesting avatar.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

8/10 its a cool gift  and its clean but nothing speical imo


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 31, 2010)

*5.5/10*

The writing is too transparent and small and there isn't much of a colour flow to the avatar. It would look nicer in my opinion if just a few of the effects were removed. Interesting border though and it goes with the signature quite well :>


----------



## shikamaru009 (Aug 2, 2010)

6/10 slightly bland coloring, nice border


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

5/10

not liking the whole smoke thing surrounding shikamaru.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

8/10 

love the coloring and the blends but it would look better if it as more up close to the face


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2010)

9/10

I like it. More contrast wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 13, 2010)

Too dark, and just generally dont like it.

4/10


----------



## Higawa (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice Ava db gt :33

9/10


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2010)

7/10, too many dark colors gives it too little contrast


----------



## shikamaru009 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks pretty nice, dont recognize the character or anything so i dont really get the context, but i guess it dosnt really matter, looks pretty nice. i dont really like how some parts of him have random white lines across them (his head, legs, feet.) which makes him kinda seethrough... doesnt work. 8/10


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2010)

inadequate, no border, bland colors, no edits have been made, no text, no nothing
only a resized picture from deviantart.com or from your own computer, i don't know  3/10 because it's colored and that's me being nice here.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 2, 2010)

Pretty damn epic. Love the colours and the effects 9/10


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2010)

10/10

Though I like your sig more


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 7, 2010)

6.5/10, for obvious reasons not much of a shirtless sweaty Naruto fan. If it's a joke then I don't get it.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2010)

2/10 too small, hard to define what it is


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 8, 2010)

4/10, It's hard to get out the image. Also I don't like the associations with it.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 12, 2010)

6/10

I have much less trouble with small images, but i still think it's on the small side.


----------



## emma huuyga (Sep 12, 2010)

10/10

i just like it


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 13, 2010)

6/10, Not bad but a bit basic.


----------



## Criminal (Sep 17, 2010)

8/10 Love the colors, cropping is appropriate also


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 17, 2010)

10/10 Badass.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 17, 2010)

5.2/10, face is somehow wrong and two balloons occupy considerable part of the picture.
It's Saeko so it earns plus points though.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 21, 2010)

2/10 it is nothing but a blurry crop. check out some of the shops here, friend.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2010)

10/10

The animation is badass.


----------



## xcodyxhan (Sep 25, 2010)

7/10, i like the avvy but the sig just seems to big also hinata seems to have gotten plastic surgery


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

6/10

Good idea, but bad quality.


----------



## xcodyxhan (Sep 26, 2010)

eternity we can't keep meeting like this >.<"  thoughts on the altered sig?

8/10 for the originality / hate the orange hue


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2010)

7.3/10, I like it and it's animated so those are plus points. Although you really should tune it a bit more.


----------



## xcodyxhan (Sep 27, 2010)

being a non senior member keeping it under 100kb is rough  also i suck really badly at graphic editing but its coming along 

6/10 i like the avvy but the sig seems blurry or maybe its my eyes but it seems blurry to me




EDIT!

new sig and avy lemme know what you think


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 29, 2010)

5/10
I think it would look a lot better with out the distorting animation going on.


----------



## xcodyxhan (Oct 3, 2010)

the distortion is the whole point, what direction would you go with it then?

6/10 nice but  a little bit boring


----------



## Undead (Oct 11, 2010)

I have to agree with AK47SUKI 187, the distortion effect 
isn't very appealing, especially with that stock. 6/10


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 11, 2010)

Cute critter and somehow looks familiar. Is it a Pokémon?
6.9/10, actually the transparent background fits it better than any environment.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

both 7/10
they look cool


----------



## Laurens (Oct 24, 2010)

pretty neat, 7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 24, 2010)

10/10 

For awesome entry by Barney!


----------



## Ayakashi (Oct 26, 2010)

it's nice and clear, 9.5, i think it would look even better with some fx.


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2010)

I like it. plain, but very nice. 8/10


----------



## Clueso (Nov 8, 2010)

lol nice ava 70%


----------



## hellohi (Nov 20, 2010)

The guy is hot. 8/10


----------



## Laix (Nov 20, 2010)

8/10. Would be a 10, but it feels like the yellow doesn't match where Sasuke's face is so dark.


----------



## Aisu Tea (Dec 5, 2010)

I like how the red really stands out against the faint colours. 

8/10 (:


----------



## Griever (Dec 9, 2010)

8/10 i like it, it has a good atmosphere


----------



## krome (Dec 9, 2010)

7/10

Reminds me of Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 10, 2010)

kromexkelsey

9/10


----------



## RockpiRate (Jan 4, 2011)

9/10 really nice


----------



## murasex (Jan 8, 2011)

7/10 is the black border transparent? Doesnt look like it.
Its a nice stock but would like more effects on it; the avy would look more awesome


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 11, 2011)

7/10, it seems a little too sharpened, but otherwise nice


----------



## murasex (Jan 11, 2011)

7/10 needs more pop lol


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 11, 2011)

But at least he's pretty 

7/10


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2011)

7.5/10

I love the background and stuff. Simple yet nice

I give you that rating because i always compare people's avas/sigs to the best i have ever seen


----------



## murasex (Jan 12, 2011)

6/10 lol funny but really bright and one hue of color :[


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 13, 2011)

6/10

Kinda gay, nice contrast though


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10 

Not big on the effects, but the stock is great.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10, pretty


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10 for yours too. Like the glow in his eyes and the background.


----------



## murasex (Jan 17, 2011)

6/10 LQ but cute x3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10, pretty and nice effects


----------



## murasex (Jan 18, 2011)

9/10 awesome eyes
great stock


----------



## Vice (Jan 25, 2011)

8/10

Nice.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 25, 2011)

piccolo? from the saiyans vs earth battle when guarding gohan?
i don't know, the pic doesn't show me enough to know who/what it is
average animation, you could try to make it look funky and fiddle with the color here and there, or make it all shaky like i did with my old avatars (that panel would be perfect for that!)

border is nothing special either, and it is unicolor which makes it look bland.

6/10


----------



## murasex (Jan 25, 2011)

^ 9/10 love the contrast
and colors
border is plain for the stock
imo


----------



## True (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10, Looks unique, but cute too. I like it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 31, 2011)

7/10. 

Its nice, but seems a bit low quality.

EDIT: How do people get avys 150x150?

Do you need minimum number of points or rep?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 31, 2011)

7/10
normal trans etc

also i'm posting to tell you how since you disabled VMs and i can't PM atm

you go in your cp to "group memberships" and then go to "senior members"
apply and wait
after some time you'll have 150x150 avatar privileges and so on

you need 10k rep and 1k posts and having joined at least 6 (?) months ago


----------



## Tegami (Jan 31, 2011)

9/10 I like the effect and Naruto <.> It might have been better if sunnier look was given but it's good.


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 31, 2011)

7.6/10 The contrast is too strong and overall someone used too much darkening effects. Some glow wouldn't have hurt either. Otherwise not bad. Is it Dokuro Chrome?


----------



## Judecious (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks badass 8/10


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like good stock with some nice editing done on it to me
Would prefer it with some sort of border though
8/10


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 31, 2011)

8.7/10 Good Kamina pic in his classic pose. The unique shape and the texture are nice touches as well but I feel that the coloring is a little weak.
To note I like your sig better.


----------



## murasex (Feb 2, 2011)

7/10 - border is sucky. lolololol 
nice stock


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 2, 2011)

7/10, I think the cyan tones make the pic less great.
Anyways, fixed the avi. Looks much better.


----------



## Stripes (Feb 3, 2011)

9.5/10 Diggin the border as well as the scratched background. I think if there was a tad bit of tint color that would match with your signature that it would look that much better.


----------



## Norc (Feb 4, 2011)

nice color n border.8.5/10


----------



## Meow (Feb 4, 2011)

Beyond gorgeous. 10/10

I love Hatsune Miku.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 5, 2011)

Such a silent and peaceful avatar. Really nice. It would look even better in senior size.

8/10


----------



## murasex (Feb 5, 2011)

8/10 love the way the eyes pop out


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 8, 2011)

Beyond gorgeous. 10/10


----------



## murasex (Feb 10, 2011)

10/10 funny lol and nice coloring! but kinda small for me :[


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 13, 2011)

Poison ivy? 
Pretty cool but a bit hard to see 7.5/10


----------



## murasex (Feb 17, 2011)

9/10 love the colors and neat border but wish the scan was cleaner


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

Very awesome. 8/10. I like the colors.

Though everything looks better with a border, imo ;D


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2011)

7/10

pretty simple


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the lighting/colors/effects.
Though I don't like the top/bottom only border.

7/10


----------



## krome (Feb 20, 2011)

7/10

Interesting.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't know where he's from but....looks good. I like the red fade.

8/10


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2011)

It's happy and I like the lighting

7/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 25, 2011)

8/10

I like it, did you make it?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 8/10
> 
> I like it, did you make it?



No Hustler did ^^
I only altered the border

Also, 7/10 for you ^^
Its sexy


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 27, 2011)

fan of pokemon ,not a fan of bright things  7/10


----------



## murasex (Mar 3, 2011)

7/10 what the hell is that? lol i can't see squat


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

7/10.

Quite scary. It's awesome.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 9, 2011)

7.8/10 Not much fan of Pokemon but nice cropping and the border is simple yet fitting.


----------



## Brian (Mar 9, 2011)

8/10 nice colors captured and I like the borders


----------



## Scizor (Mar 9, 2011)

I really like the colors, and it looks good overal

7.5/10


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

8/10. Not a big pokemon fan, but that avatar is classy.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 15, 2011)

Aesthetic enough. 7/10


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2011)

Kakashi is cool, but, other than that, pretty standard.

6/10


----------



## Raizen (Mar 17, 2011)

6/10. I like Scizor and all, but it's just too plain for me.


----------



## murasex (Mar 18, 2011)

6/10 interesting stock and compo you chose but its also kinda plain lol


----------



## Stripes (Mar 21, 2011)

9/10 The coloring combination with the picture is very unique.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aesthetic enough but needs more color in my opinion. 6/10


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 22, 2011)

4/10
Mehh.. Isn't that a default avatar?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes it is. 

4/10 LQ.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome gif.
And I like purple, too.

7.5/10


----------



## Stripes (Mar 29, 2011)

10/10 The simple border with the matching siggy is perfect.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

9/10. Like the yaoi


----------



## Norc (Mar 30, 2011)

nice color and border so 8/10 for ya.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 30, 2011)

6/10 its okay kinda small


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

3/10; Small LQ.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 31, 2011)

8/10. Subtle border, blending well with the animation. The animation itself is great.


----------



## olaf (Apr 2, 2011)

6/10 not loving how it is cropped


----------



## Judecious (Apr 3, 2011)

9/10,  creepy looking and i like it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ehh, 3/10.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2011)

Cool animation and well made gif.

8/10


----------



## murasex (Apr 8, 2011)

6/10 Stock is pretty meh imo. 
and i hate 1pixel black borders with a passion. lol
needs better color scheme too. :/


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 8, 2011)

7/10, though I don't get it at all. : O


----------



## murasex (Apr 8, 2011)

10/10 IS THAT DBSK??????????????????


----------



## Scizor (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like the colors, but I'm less of a fan of the image itself. Also a border would fit well, imo.

But overal, I like it.

7/10.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 13, 2011)

9/10 his ball is so small


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 13, 2011)

5/10, Effects and all feel run-of-the-mill like I've seen it a million times.


----------



## krome (Apr 30, 2011)

8/10 

For decent quality + sauce.


----------



## VoDe (May 8, 2011)

It's cool Ace avy with lots of colors.

9/10


----------



## Eternity (May 8, 2011)

The borders are a bit too unclear in my opinion.

8/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 8, 2011)

3/10

Cropped section of your signature and not much done there as well.


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

Cool gif, but I wish that writing wasn't there.

7/10


----------



## Semplice (May 8, 2011)

10/10  I like it a lot.


----------



## VoDe (May 8, 2011)

9/10 I like the colors.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 8, 2011)

3/10

LQ anime girl.jpg


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2011)

Crazy. But a good kinda crazy.
Also, nice loop and border.

7.5/10.


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

The colours are lovely. 

8/10


----------



## Anarch (May 9, 2011)

9/10 who doesn't love a green mask


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Very nice. What's her name again..? 

7.5/10


----------



## Anarch (May 12, 2011)

9/10 ... i'm loving green these days


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Nice loop and good quality. Plus it matches the sig, too 

8/10


----------



## Nate Near (May 14, 2011)

9/10 
The colors


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

Could be bigger, but it *is* colorful 

6.5/10.


----------



## Raizen (May 15, 2011)

It'd look better with a border. 8/10


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

Raizen said:


> It'd look better with a border. 8/10



But it has a border 

And 7/10 for you. I like it. cool border, too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 25, 2011)

6/10, Nice.


----------



## Eternity (May 25, 2011)

10/10 Love that scene


----------



## Anarch (May 26, 2011)

9/10 for dr. who love


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2011)

I really like the colors. 8/10


----------



## Anarch (May 26, 2011)

9/10 nice gif


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2011)

I like it. She looks good. And I also like the background.

7/10


----------



## Anarch (May 28, 2011)

10/10 brings old memories back.my first anime ever


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2011)

Nice. I like the colors/effect(s). It looks good.

7/10


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 4, 2011)

7/10 

not interesting, but you know, not bad either.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 4, 2011)

8/10 for Shunsui


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice image. I really like the border on it, too.

7.5/10


----------



## Anarch (Jun 5, 2011)

/ 10                  .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice. The akatsuki robe suits him well.

7.5/10


----------



## Judecious (Jun 7, 2011)

Simple but does the job
7/10


----------



## Anarch (Jun 8, 2011)

7/10 cute           .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks very nice. Nice border, too.

7/10


----------



## Anarch (Jun 10, 2011)

9/10 very well made gif


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2011)

6/10

Hinata looks very weird and creepy


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2011)

Dragonball is insta-win imo. And Gogeta makes it even more win, in my book 

7.5/10


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2011)

7/10

Since i do not know what he will do 

I am just lazy to create proper effects for the ava


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks good. Though it could use a border, imo. 

7/10.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 14, 2011)

Sad yet nice 

7.5/10


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 14, 2011)

I LIKE ILIKE 10OUT OF 10


----------



## Kakashi0ms (Jun 14, 2011)

8/10 it seen ok


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 14, 2011)

i give u 8 0ut of 10 because i thought u was gonna upgrade kakashi wat happen to the upgrade???


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 14, 2011)

2/10

LQ jpeg.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 14, 2011)

4/10 meh             .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

8/10 for the community.

I really like the show and that actor in your avy's good, too, imo.


----------



## murasex (Jun 17, 2011)

6/10 way too simple and colorless imo


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice. ^^
I like the image and the colors/effects.

The only thing it lacks is a border, imo.

7.5/10.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2011)

7/10

Not bad.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 18, 2011)

5/10 .

b/w manga panel crop , i guess the character means something to you and i'd probably get it if i read the manga.


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2011)

8/10 i love hyde!!!


----------



## Anarch (Jun 22, 2011)

7/10 i like the colours


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice. It looks good; I like the effect(s) 

7/10


----------



## G (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, it's just a gif from a Naruto episode.
Even though it's just Gaara standing..
It's awesome. 8,5/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 25, 2011)

3/10

Composition and Effects are both Ehh, an it overall looks LQ.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 26, 2011)

2/10 meh         .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Good loop of crazy Sasuke. Nice border, too.

7.5/10

Edit:
Ninja'd 
7/10 for Anarch. I like the effect(s), as I posted before.

(Wouldnt have posted if I knew I'd be ninja'd, lol)


----------



## Judecious (Jun 26, 2011)

Basic 

7/10


----------



## Anarch (Jun 26, 2011)

8/10 i like it


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 26, 2011)

3/10

Composition of the effects are louder then the placement of the subject.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 26, 2011)

I love Sasuke, but I think the animation on the hair could use a bit work, moreso on the contrast difference of the black and white. =x


----------



## murasex (Jun 27, 2011)

^ 6/10 needs more.. umpth :/


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice. I like the effect(s) and captain America 

7.5/10


----------



## murasex (Jun 29, 2011)

7/10  it's cute and sasu <3


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 2, 2011)

ooh stylish. 7.5/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 3, 2011)

2/10


----------



## murasex (Jul 6, 2011)

7/10 love the stock
and the text :]


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

8/10 sweet effects


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 7, 2011)

7.1/10, you could've cropped the image better. I can't recognize the face at all from the first look. Also I think your avi image works better as a sig (after enlarged to the proper size, of course).


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2011)

5/10 Nice stock, but not I'm not a fan of the cut out style.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

7/10  nice play of colours


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 9, 2011)

5/10 needs to be centered.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 9, 2011)

6/10

really default kind of avatar, black and white can be classy but i'm not a fan
border is default (white, 1px) also, and no noticeable effects have been applied


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome. Naruto's one of my favorites ^^
And I really like the colors, too.

8/10.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 9, 2011)

9/10 its beautiful , very artistic take on UlqHime, i love the colouring


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 13, 2011)

7.8/10 good cropping and subtle effects for the avi but it needs a border.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice. Good trans and nice image. ^^

7/10


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Very nice. Good trans and nice image. ^^
> 
> 7/10



Awesome Anime= Awesome Avatar.

8/10.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow. I REALLY like it. Where's the guy from? ^^

The effects look awesome and the character too.

9/10.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 15, 2011)

7/10 can't go wrong with a chibi


----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2011)

9/10 Emma Watson


----------



## fraj (Jul 15, 2011)

too bright, 3/10


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 15, 2011)

|.[10/10].|


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 16, 2011)

9.5/10
Sasuke


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Wow. I REALLY like it. Where's the guy from? ^^
> 
> The effects look awesome and the character too.
> 
> 9/10.



He is Himura Kenshin, from Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 16, 2011)

nice avy
clear and not too bright or dull 
Also usage of a classic character.
9.5/10


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 16, 2011)

9.5/10 smexy Yukio


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks 
also cute avy 9.5/10


----------



## krome (Jul 22, 2011)

7/10 Love the stock (Doctor Who )


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2011)

3/10

the girl looks like she is on crack and nothing special happens.

sorry


----------



## fraj (Jul 24, 2011)

4/10, hate the border and the random brushing in the bottom left
you should leave it simple with no border and just grey area


----------



## Sophie (Jul 24, 2011)

9/10

KAWAIII


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Jul 24, 2011)

8/10,mio


----------



## Stripes (Aug 1, 2011)

9/10 Mansopp never looked so good. In my opinion, a tad more space should've been left open then a full close up but taking up the space is common graphic design so awesome!


----------



## Anarch (Aug 1, 2011)

9/10  its brilliant


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice. I like the effects.

7/10


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice loop.
 8/10


----------



## Anarch (Aug 2, 2011)

8/10 i like the colours and the contrast of the image


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

@Anarch:

Nice gif. It's good quality and a nice loop ^^

7/10


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 3, 2011)

8/10 for sexinees.


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

/no avatar 0/10.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

Really? 

9/10 for a cute onee-sama freak ~


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

9/10 Colours blend well, and it's a Kelsey set


----------



## Soul (Aug 4, 2011)

9/10

It's a nice avatar.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2011)

7/10 ordinary ava but great character so yeah sweet


----------



## Judecious (Aug 4, 2011)

Omg Annie.  10/10 by default


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

naruto is the shit and stacy did a good with the luminosity effect of the image 

8/10


----------



## Stripes (Aug 6, 2011)

9/10 Goes great with your signature, an it actually looks very nice simple and raw.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't like the border and the lines over the skin of the character is kinda weird.

7/10


----------



## Anarch (Aug 7, 2011)

9/10 looks classy


----------



## Judecious (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh god Naruto   

 

10/10


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2011)

7/10

Kyuubi Naruto is over 9- You know the drill

However it needs transparency so desperately i feel like my hair is going to commit suicide by cutting itself with a spoon

very bad joke


----------



## Hunter (Aug 8, 2011)

8/10.

If it only it was longer, however it is still very nicely made.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 9, 2011)

6/10, I like it as an avatar a lot more, dunno think the colors look a bit odd.


----------



## murasex (Aug 25, 2011)

5/10 very LQ, cant really see anything =/ plain


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

9/10, i like that you've taken a fairly standard stock and developed the emotional concept. i just work from the aesthetic standpoint



rate this one, please


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 2, 2011)

I like it
the effect and color give it a nostalgic  yet fiery mood
9/10


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks very nice. I like the effects and the stock, too.

7.5/10


----------



## G (Sep 3, 2011)

9/10
Nice loop.


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2011)

9/10 

Nice stock/effect combo.


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 8, 2011)

8/10 Sexy asians!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 9, 2011)

0/10 I see no Avy.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol uchiha 8/10


----------



## Billie (Sep 14, 2011)

7/10 kenshin?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 14, 2011)

7/10

Nice and funny.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 18, 2011)

8/10

A eight for your eight.


----------



## Susano'o (Sep 19, 2011)

Hoenheim    10/10


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy Families  8/10


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2011)

Godlike 7/10


----------



## Judecious (Sep 23, 2011)

8/10                   .


----------



## LaBrinth (Sep 24, 2011)

9.5/10.

Even though it's a bit too yellowish, Naruto looks intimidating, which is good for him xD


----------



## Laix (Sep 24, 2011)

2/10.

Because I _know_ you can do better than that.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

9.5/10
I personally like the result.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 24, 2011)

6/10

I am going to comment on the set, just because

THe reason i dislike it is because there are a multitude of colors - Bright Blue, Dark Blue, Red, Slight hints of pink, green etc.

The lighting is horrible. Really.

That being said, the strong colors in the background and sh*t distract from the original picture


----------



## Zeppy (Sep 24, 2011)

6/10
I like his hair. His stubby hands are quite kawaii themselves.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

6/10 Alright but nothing special.


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 26, 2011)

7/10.
It's plain and the border is yellow--never a good color. But good transperency.


----------



## Stripes (Sep 26, 2011)

9/10 Love the grayscale, mixed with the colors in the background. pek


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 26, 2011)

9/10. 
The stock chosen here is interesting, and I like the orange yellow tones.


----------



## Billie (Oct 3, 2011)

8/10

very pretty but i dont like really the stock.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice gif, as always. Nice loop, too.

7.5/10


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

7/10 not much going on and the color scheme is meh =/


----------



## Stripes (Oct 10, 2011)

10/10 Damn that's sexy. The colors are just too much.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2011)

Sanji   10/10


----------



## Detective (Oct 22, 2011)

7/10

That's a unique looking DJ.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 26, 2011)

8/10

one of the few transparent avatars that i actually like


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2011)

It looks very good. The effects compliment the stock and the stock itself is cool, too.

9/10


----------



## Salem (Oct 30, 2011)

8/10

There isn't anything wrong with it, but it isn't remarkable. I like that the sharingan is in colour. 

-Numinous


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 30, 2011)

Kinda boring. 6/10.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2011)

Very awesome. Good quality, too.

9/10


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 15, 2011)

It isn't amazing, but the art is good and I like how the red eyes stand out.

7/10


----------



## Stripes (Nov 15, 2011)

8.5/10 Good quality gif. an so badass at that.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 18, 2011)

8.9/10, decent avatar from a good stock


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Nov 21, 2011)

If you read my comment on your sig in the other thread, i'm sure you know what i'd say here


----------



## olaf (Dec 7, 2011)

6,5/10 black border just doesn't suit it imo


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10

Oh, Audrey Hepburn. Where is that from?


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 6, 2012)

you've been using that once since forever i think, but i still like it
not a big fan of text on gfx work unless done exceptionally well, so i'll give it a 7


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2012)

I love the avatar

It's just so

shiny

And colorful

Awesome


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 12, 2012)

8/10, the background gets me every time


----------



## Jimin (Feb 13, 2012)

6/10, the sig is really much better since it has more stuff and the avatar is just a crop of it


----------



## fraj (Feb 13, 2012)

6/10 not a big fan of the random white brushes and the blue at the bottom left.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice colors.

7/10


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 14, 2012)

Badass gif - flows brilliantly.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2012)

10/10            .


----------



## Misao (Feb 18, 2012)

That is one nice avy. 10/10

Where is it from?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 4, 2012)

3/10

Creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 10, 2012)

0/10

No Avatar.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 12, 2012)

7/10 Same avatar forever. But the quality of the gif loop is very good.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 12, 2012)

7/10; Well edited, not shitstormed with effects and loyal to your stripes style.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

stripes : 8/10 pretty good , could use a tiny dotted border

edit : shit , ninja 'd , can't rate a liverpool ava without bias , sorry
better not to say stuff than say nasty stuff


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 12, 2012)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> 0/10
> 
> No Avatar.



No shit, i was banned.

For Anarch, 5/10, i like the change of colors (from light blue to red) but that's about it. Quality is low, and i don't know the guy.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 12, 2012)

8.5/10 Nicely used stock there, could use a bit of color emphasis but damn good. 

What did you get banned for, I was all wonderin where you went? 



Anarch said:


> stripes : 8/10 pretty good , could use a tiny dotted border




Usually I always add dotted borders, but I've been over using it as of late.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the high rating :3 And i see your point

But, i am going to rate yours 3.5/10

The guy looks like he has been doing drugs for at least 5 years straight, and also got badly beat up the other day. The white scanlines also remove 2 points from my rating. The background and text placement is nice though :3


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10; Not very high of quality, and really dark which kind of makes it hard to see.


----------



## Soul (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty good quality.
I like it 

9/10


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 1, 2012)

2/10

Not into pairings at all. Nice borders though.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

